# St Barts IVFers: Part 50



## Bunny-kins (Oct 3, 2008)

*WELCOME TO YOUR NEW HOME

  

HAPPY CHATTING!!
*​


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Bookmarking. 

 to all

XxX


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

i did wonder when we will get a new home.

how is everyone today?


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Bookmarking


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Nice fresh new home


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Peeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeps

I got my email they have changed my protocal and I can pick up next week anytime but monday so tuesday I am going up    sorry Cassie we miss each other again


----------



## TQ (Aug 16, 2007)

Morning all!  Nice new home - you ladies do chat   

Hope you're all well - sorry no personals, still trying to get to know you all and catch up.

Finally have some progress.  Transferred our sperm from Homerton to Barts on Thursday - opted to DIY it rather than spend another £100 to have some guy do it.  Unfortunately, hadn't bargained on the shipper being so big and really struggled on the tube and train with it!  Was close to tears by the time I got to the Homerton but got a taxi back - was a bit   not to do it there as well but thought it would take too long to cross London by car and would be quicker by train.  Oh well, at least it's done now.

And got a call from Yemi on Thursday lunchtime to say she had a cancellation for an info session on Friday so DP and bubs came up to town and we went along yesterday and can start next month, so fingers crossed a month from now I could be having my first try!!    

So excited to finally be moving on - only taken 2.5 months since Miss Tozer said we could start straight away! And £500 to get to this point.

A little bit concerned my insemination date might clash with an important meeting I have to be at - anyone having IUI know what sort of times they tend to do things or if we can request a time?  Assume it's down to availability on the day?

Got a week off work now - was so tired and the transfer on Thursday completely finished me off - even overslept yesterday!  Yay!

Hope you're all having a lovely weekend so far and the sun's shining where you are!


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

TQ sounds like a hight carry on getting the sperm across london but at least its done  hopefully ur iui will go to planned and will be sucessful. neve done iui so i cant really help you there.

Kitten why have u been told not to collect on monday??

AFM just removed a lot of crione gel and was pink/salmon in colour, guess that aint good 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Lisa    everything's okay for you.  Did you have implantation bleeding with Jesse?  It would be around the right time for you.  Good luck.    

Kitten - that's great news!  You'll be on your way very soon!    

TQ - I have had 6 DIUIs at Bart's!    Yemi is great, isn't she?  They normally do the IUIs near lunchtime, at about 1pm.  I've only had one of my 6 goes in the morning - 9.30.  I think they like to do EC or ET in the morning in case of any complications.  But you can always ask - what harm can it do?  

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you're all okay.  Not got great hopes for this cycle am afraid.  Can feel AF looming.   

J x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi TQ welcome again glad to have you on board   

Jess I think it go's that colour    so don't worry   

Hi Jinglebell how are you


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

New home yay!  

Lisa that's good signs to me. try and stay positive.       

Kitten did they say what protocol your on?  

Love n  to everyone Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Cassie no they just said they have changed it and I can pick everything up next week , so whats this pill you were on?


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

I was on the cetrotide protocol which starts on day 21 with norethisterone for 10 days 3times a day. then when AF shows you call for baseline scan then start stimms which is gonal f when they say and add cetrotide when they have done your next scan. Carry on like this until you have another scan and then take last ones when told and have trigger jab when they say and that's it until EC apart from having to do the usual pessaries.

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh sounds ok how many follies have you got honey


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

I have 12 over 10 and some smaller ones the one which was on 10 yesterday I should think has grown more so here's hoping  I get a nice lot of eggies and maybe some frosties this time!.  

Kitten if you're on same protocol it's pretty quick and less injections which is a plus as you don't get so bruised unless you do them wrong like I did last night! It bloody hurt last night when I did my cetrotide! That's what you get for being clumsy!  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thats good then i think im a pro at Jabbing lol


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Cassie enjoy ur drug free day today, good luck with EC tomorrow.

kitten not long hun and u wil be off, just wished i had another go to go to fall back on.

anyone payed fro ivf at barts?

twang hope ur holding up hun i aint   

jinglebell any news on u get hun

tatti, lins and GG hope jabbings are going well.

laura   

 to anyone else i have missed

AFM feeling lik eits not worked, feels like af is coming now, guess if ec was the 12th af will be due tomorrow, my mums birthday so great means i will have to face ppl knowing this cycle has failed  and we wont be mummy and daddy, all i need.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Ah, Lisa, am feeling a bit gloomy like you.  I know I have a couple of days to go, but have sort of resigned myself to the fact it hasn't worked.  Have family meal this afternoon which I def do not feel like.  What I feel like is rubbish TV and lots of cake!    

J x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh come on you to you both no that AF symptoms are the same    get in that    mood 

I am ok just tiered even tho I did not drink I feel shattered


----------



## TQ (Aug 16, 2007)

Good luck all of you PUPO!

Have to say I really admire all of you for what you're going through.  Keep with the PMA though - your determination will get you the prize you cherish.

That's all I have to add today.  Just been thinking about you all overnight.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi TQ


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Well ok think I am on sp as just had email to say I am not starting day 21    so looks like I will be starting day 2 so 4th August


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Bookmarking!

Hope you are all well? I am up at Barts tomorrow to collect schedule and drugs but will need to be there before 9 am so will miss you Cassie - good luck with EC.

Kitten - I start on 3rd August!!

Jingle & Jesse / Lisa - try and stay positive ladies - I know it is hard   

Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Lisa i got told any day but Monday shame could of had a chat what protacal are you on


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

Lisa (Jesse) and Jingle you both need some positive vibes so here goes.                               You will get what you so desperately deserve and want.  

Lisa 16 That's a shame that we'll miss each other I have to be up there for 0930. It looks like you and Kitten will be cycle buddies.    

Kitten at least you'll have Lisa 16's company on your next TX.    

Hi and  to TQ, Lins, Star, Suzi, Jools, Fara, Tatti, Rainbow, Kirsty, Mandy, Laura and anyone else I may have missed.   

Well it's EC tomorrow and I'm enjoying being drug free and still have positive vibes.     I'll try and catch up with you all tomorrow if I can and am not too drowsy.    

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yes we can celebrate our BFP together


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Cassie good luck for EC tomorrow hun xx

Hi all x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Cassie good luck for tomorrow, hopefully u wil have some nice eggies there 

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Lisa, how many days till OTD? x


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

Thanks for your support it's really appreciated.  Lisa (Jesse) I hope  you're right and I get a nice lot of eggies. If they're anything like last time they should be good grades and this time I haven't had to coast so should be ok for a BFP.  

I hope  everyone's well.  

Love n  n  n  Cassie X


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

Good luck cassie

jinglebell and jessieforever stay strong xxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I think when we all get our bfp we should rename this thread barts and the bfp


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Kitten what a good idea.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

bookmarking xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi bellini how have you been. 

I think its going to be a hot one tonight


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Cassie - good luck for ec tomorrow hon,  hope you get a good 'batch' of eggies   

Lisa (Jesse) and Jingle - hang in there ladies.  I know a lot of people who have felt that it hasn't worked and that af is on her way and found they got a bfp so     to you both.  When test day?

Kitten and Lisa, glad things are progressing for you!!!  Not long now   

Hi  to everyone else   

AFM - haven't postsed for a few days for several reasons really.  one being grandparents (still in hospital) another being that although I emailed barts, I obviously haven't heard from them yet... and I also felt a bit guilty after someone said that they shouldn't have got rid of the waiting list, as now people are struggling to get started when they were supposed to because Barts are inundated with people now.  I am one of those people who hasn't had to wait the 6 months on the waiting list, so sorry  .  Am glad that people have now got the ball rolling, so feel I can post with a little less guilt now. Though I should say that I am mighty relieved not to have to wait for the 6 months as I'm already 38 so time's against me.

Am off to Christchurch with my mum for a few days tomorrow, so will catch up when I get back.  wishing everyone a +tive few days ahead.
Love claire xx


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Best wishes Cassie for EC today, I was there last Monday same time too    - and christina who was recovery nurse that day was lovely 

hope everyone else is well 

I still having odd twinge in ovary from EC, and been having cramps on and off, woke this morning at 4:15 feeling very sick, really hoping I do not have ohss 

Mel xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

morning ladies, hope everyone is doing ok.

Twang if u tested good luck hun

claire, dont feel guilty hun, we all want tx asap. and as u have said ur age is now against u. plus u wont be starting for another momnth. so go with it hun  enjoy christchurch  hopefully ur granparents will be home soon.

mel hopefuly things will settle down hun, if u get really bloated mayb email barts, cramps are normal witina few days, sickness aint tho.
cassie ur almost about to go down, hope ur feeling ok.

Lisa and kitten great u will be cycle buddies.

Kirsy glad u had a great weekend, hope the bleeding has eased.

lins, tatti and GG hope jabs are going well.

Jingle i think our PA have took a holiday hun, hopefully we will find them soon.

 to anyone forgotten.

AFM still feels like af is about to come, gad a cry last night just because we want this to work so much, and so scared its not. If i can get through today no spotting or blood hoping i will feel more positive. also boobs not sore or changed at all 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Just bookmarking just now.  Will be back on to read back through the weekend's activities.  Hope you're all okay though


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

I am in such a good mood its unbelivable    and the sun is not even out.

Might not be able to get drugs tomorrow as people are off But I will get them this week so whoo hoo


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Morning All

Been to Barts and back home again by 10.30 with the usual assortment of medication - will have top re-read everything to remind me how the process goes with jabs,etc!! 

Kitten - Am on LP again but with reduced dosage for drugs due to many eggs produced last time - just hope they have not reduced too much and I still have a healthy number!

Does anyone know if Barts work weekends and Bank Holidays? Judging from my protocol dates it is possible that I have to go for EC on Bank Holiday Monday - just wondered if they worked then?

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Morning Lisa16

they do work w/ends for collection/transfers, thats what I was told just before going in for EC this time by Christina the recovery nurse   , hope the jabs go well, I was on LP too and it has flown by, apart from going mad    still strange to think I am on the 2ww

mel xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

They said I am not starting on cd 21 so I assumed I am on sp


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Morning ladies! 

feeling very emotional and moody today!  Onnly 5 days of jabbing do you think it will be this so soon?!

I cant remember if you still get AF when d'regging? I thought last time I didnt have one since before I started drugs? Any ideas?

x


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Morning ladies

Thanks for confirming that Sweetie - I assume the same rule applies to Bank Holidays too? When is your OTD?

Star - It is most definitely the jabs - I had headaches and foul moods after about same amount of time 1st time around! Was also shattered all the time but it got better after when stimming started (if I remember correctly). I also had AF whilst dr'ing last time

Kitten - let us know what your protocol dates are when you collect it. My baseline is 17th August at 10 am

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Lisa hun,  I nearly walked out of work earlier as I got so stressed and just thought I was gonna break down!  I felt like grabbing my bag and saying 'see ya!'. Really not liking my job right now but i suppose who does! :-(

Just want baseline to hurry up and be here!


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi everyone, sorry not been on here for ages, just had a lot on.

Cassie - hope the EC went well today, thinking of you.
Star - I got my AF whilst DR, along with headaches and bad tempers   

Hi Kitten, Lisa, Sweetie, GG, Kirstyboo, Laura, TQ, Jingle, Lins, Claire, Lisa16 and anyone else I've missed.

I have my baseline scan tomorrow. A little apprehensive, as don't really know what to expect, but just hopeful for the right result.  I've been feeling quite rubbish on DR, trying to drink loads of water and eat healthily, but its hard.  Feeling really bloated as well, which is getting me down as feeling like a fat-mamma. To top it off, my best friend told me she is 4 months pregnant this week - really happy for her, but finding it quite hard to accept, as it was an accident, and just feel its so unfair.....

Sorry for the moan and the general fed-up tone.  Need something to cheer me up today, might eat loads of chocolate later..........  

Tatti....x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh Star big   

I will let you no when I start   

I have felt sick the past 2 days at same time  I eat feel better then feel sick again a little while later


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Star - just try and hold it together - I used to go to the toilet and have a cry / minute when I thought things were getting too much / on top of me - it helped a little bit and I felt a bit more in control after doing it! Mad - but it worked for me!! What date is your baseline again?

Hi to Tatti and everyone else (too many names to remember for my little brain!!) - hope your mood lifts a bit too Tatti - seems like everyone is down in the dumps!!

Kitten - are you getting yourself stressed out and worried about forthcoming tx? Could be casue of sickness - unless you need to do a HPT (or did you get your period already? Think I recall your posts saying you did but only a brief one? Sorry, there is that much info to read that I start getting myself confused with reveryone's posts!!!)

Lisa
xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Star - ignore me - just read your ticker and saw your baseline date.xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Kitten - I just feel so rotten and really dont want to be at work  

Shame tx didnt come when I wasnt working, oh well just have to be fat and moody till I get to ET :-(

I just cant snap out of it


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh, and Tatti - if you are feeling bloated the odds are that you have got some eggies in there, so try not to worry. Baseline doesn't really say a lot as it is first scan - think it just gives an indication that you are responding and they will play about with your meds according to your progress over the next few scans

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Haven't you just had a nice weekend away too Star? That, combined with tx and a job you don't really like, is bound to make anyone moody. Just try and focus on small chunks of time / tasks to get you through the day. Its a shame you have just started there as it wil also look bad if you go off sick (given you have already had probs with time off for appointments). However, if you feel that bad, then sod them and take a few days for yourself


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Lisa16, that's really helpful. Looking forward to finding out how I'm doing in the scan tomorrow.

Hope you're ok, looks like you'll be starting soon.  Have you just got your drugs?

Tatti....x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks Lisa 

I have just emailed my boss the following as I have told him I am having womens problems and he keeps asking me what as his daughter as lots of probs with OHSS and some other things so tries to understand me:

"You was saying about some number I could ring to talk to someone about everything that's getting to me and going on with me at the moment, just wondered how I get hold of those details?

I'm just having a tough time with lots of things right now and I've been given some drugs to take until my scan which I think is making me feel really down and tearful.

I am just struggling with this plus worrying about it all so if I seem a bit down this is the reason why!

Without going in to it all, I am just struggling a bit with it all but do not want this to affect my work in any way.

If you could pass on any details with someone I can speak to that might help me a bit that would be great."

What do you think?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

well the thought has crossed my mind af due next tuesday and I was flushed b4 ov


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Tatti - Drugs all collected this morning - start dr next Tuesday so last week of freedom and happiness for me!!!

Star - That sounds okay and is good they have offered you some support and recognise that this is not usually you or your normal mood / behaviour. If work offer you support and you take it then you are doing the right thing and they would be hard pushed to get shut of you if you play by their rules. Does he know oyu are having IVF or have you not gone into that kind of detail with him? Wasn't too sure as you mentioned scan and meds.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Lisa - I just said I am having 'womens problems!' he doesnt know its IVF, i was going to be honest but my DP said he reckons thats why i was made redundant before so dont say this time.

I said drugs because he said to me his daughter had some womens problems and she had to inject herself every day and he hopes i dont have to do that as it was horrible!  If he asks i will say it is because they have found i am not ovualting (which is true!)

Either way if they get rid of me i am not bothered but for now i need a job to pay the bills!

We are looking at selling our place and moving house, which will be cool as that will give me something else to concentrate on! got ours being valued tomorrow.


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Leave as you have written then - you know your situation better so do what feels right to you for now

Are you sure about moving house?!! Just another stressful thing to add to your current list - although I can see that it will also be a useful distraction form all the other crap that is going on at work and how you feel (but don't tire yourself out!)

Hope you feel better soon - am off to make a salad for dinner and then go to the gym!!!! Have already cleaned the whole house as well as been up to Barts - so much for a day's annual leave!!! Can't imagine blokes would get that much done on a day off!

Will pop back on later tonight - chin up to all the girlies!

Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Star, I hope you start to feel better soon. It's horrible when you're feeling down, everything just seems rubbish and you can't get your head round anything. I hope your boss is understanding and doesn't keep asking you too many questions, it just adds to the stress doesn't it. Keep your chin up, we're all in this together   

Lisa16 - you are putting me to shame.  I've done a little bit of tidying up this morning, then had a guy come and fit some curtains, then have just had some lunch and sitting on the PC.  I have a huge pile of ironing to do, and have to go food shopping, get the car cleaned and think of what to cook for dinner, all before DH gets home. I just feel like moping around today....must snap out of it!

Hope everyone else is ok today.....x


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Just starting on the ironing now! Its only 'cos i have been a lazy git all weekend that I have had to cram it all in today!!!xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh yer better do some house work


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Evening ladies 

How is everyone?? 

going to try and post more often as dh & i have decided to have another go at ivf, we will be asked to be referred when we get back off holiday, excited but scared

Jesse4ever - you ok hun? how you doing? not long to go 

hellooooo to everyone, have got to get to know you all alot better 

Tracey xxxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

It seems like everyone needs a few hugs and to get their PMA back. So here goes.                                              

I hope  this has helped.  

Lisa 16 were you wearing a dark grey dress today and alight grey cardigan? I think I saw you as I was still waiting to go in when you came in and then went straight away. I would have said hello if you would have had more time.  

Ladies I think I've kept you in suspense long enough. We had 16 eggs collected today. which is more than we've ever had before. YIPPEE!  

I hope  you all take care.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Cassie - great news on eggs collected today woo hoo when is et hun?

xx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Thanks ladies for all your well wishes and support.    

I get a phonecall from Embryologist tomorrow and they'll tell us when ET will be. It could be from Wednesday onwards.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Cassie wow well done you, sure seams like a SP is the cycle u needed. good luck for that call tomorrow   sme good fertalising over night 

Tcardy, glad u finally made a decision hope u ahve  agood holiday, when u off?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2010)

Well done cassie excellent news. make sure you rest now and drink lots. i.m sending this from my phone as a practice as i want to be able to keep in touch next week when we are away. x x x


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Thanks ladiesfor all your support.  Lets hope  wedo become known as the bart's pg ladies!     

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Lisa - we are off the end of next Month xxx


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

That's great news about your EC Cassie, well done.....  

Tatti....x


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Can anyone advise me whether I need a full bladder for my baseline scan please?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Empty hon
Cassie well done hon


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Tatti good luck for your scan tomorrow, once u get at barts just pop to the loo before u sit down  fongers crossed for stimming tomorrow 

kitten u going tomorrow too?


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Well done cassie, all the best for the et x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

No Wednesday hon, anyone up there Wednesday?


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi ladies.

So sorry I've not been around lately  

I've just been really busy since we abandoned the last cycle. My theatre school put on a big production recently which went very well but was a lot of hard work!

I also had some bad news that my mum has breast cancer  So I have been very busy supporting her and travelling down to Sussex where she lives to go with her to appointments. The prognosis is good, though, and we are all hopeful that she will pull through it.

But today is Day 1 and I am still happy to try and give this one last try. I have emailed Mandy Tozer and am just waiting for a scan time for Day 10, which should be Wednesday of next week. I really really hope this cycle works and that we get a sticky one!!!

I'm really sorry that I haven't been able to keep up with things here. Could anyone give me a run-down of what I've missed and where everyone is at? I'd be eternally grateful!

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Mandy

sorry to hear about ur mum, i hope its caught early and can be treadted. good luck for this cycle, hope everything goes to plan.

AFM 3 days to OTD. dont know how i feel tbh one min + then - so normal i guess lol

llisa
xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*jesse4ever *- I really hope this is the one for you! You really deserve it.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi Mandy,

So Sorry to hear you poop news, hope your all coping well and are being strong for eachother.

AFM, I had my FET and got a BFN.  So now just waiting to have my FU, which will be on 2nd September.  So not too far away really.  

Good Luck for this cycle. Hopefully you'll get a sticky embie and will be pg!!!!

Take care and keep us posted. 

XxX


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi mandy i dont no where my post went but i am so sorry about your mum.

jess not long now hon + thinking


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

So sorry about your news Mandy. Xxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Evening all

Wow, so much seems to have happened and only in 2 days!  

Lisa(Jesse) / Jingle - hope you're both okay.  It sounds like you've had a rough few days and you're desperate to get off the emotional roller-coaster now (don't blame you!).  Sending you lots of         for the next few days.  I'm   you get the bfp you both deserve.  

Twang - how are you finding the 2ww?  Hope you're holding up okay too.  Sending you lot of        for your bfp too!

Cassie - Wowey!  16 eggs!!   That's brilliant news   Hoping you get lots of good fertilisation this eve and lovely embies to wake up to tomorrow.  Will you go to blast if you can?

Star - sounds like you've had a rotten day.  Hope you've managed to chill out this eve.  Did you send your email to your boss in the end?  He sounds like he's lightened up a bit??  Anyway, here's a   dr-ing can be a nightmare for sure.

Tatti - good luck with your scan tomorrow.  You'll be overtaking me now as i've got another week of dr-ing to go.  Hope everything is good to go and you get to move on to stimming.  

Kitten - if you're on SP and start next week (did you say the 3rd Aug?), then we could be stimming around the same time I think.  Really pleased you finally got a response though and you're getting going.  You sounded really stressed out last week.

Lisa16 - good luck with your tx.  There will be so many of us going through it at the same time which is great!

Sweetie - how are you feeling now?  The pain and sickness doesn't sound great but hopefully that's passed now??  Maybe a call to Barts will put your mind at rest.  Remember you've got to take v. good care of yourself these next couple of weeks.  How is the 2ww hell going anyway.  Full of PMA   I hope

Laura - how's things with you hon?  

Steph - are you back from your hols yet?  Hope you had a really good rest.

Claire - good to hear you're finally on the tx road too.  

Mandy - welcome back lovely.  I'm really sorry to hear about your mum  , and hope tx goes well for her.  

Lins - how's dr-ing going?  Have you got any side effects yet?

TQ - sounds like you had a mission last week.  good luck with your tx when it finally come round. 

Tracey - hello again.  Good to hear from you.  Look forward to hearing your progress over the coming weeks too.

Kirsty - how are you?  Sorry but I can't remember where you are in your tx?

   to anyone i've missed

AFM - camping weekend was really good fun.  What a great distraction from everything and jabbing in the tent wasn't a problem. My friend who hadn't been camping before was hilarious and really got into the spirit of it all.    I did have a bit of a   moment on Sat night tho and reckon it was the drugs.  Also my friend asked me a million questions about tx (even tho she knows I don't really want to talk about it) and that bothered me a bit.  She's lovely and I know she's asking because she cares but she can be really intense; she was trying to work out when i'll know if tx's worked or not and also asked questions like "have you ever blamed yourself for it not working?".  I think that, AF's imminent arrival and the meds made me go a bit weird for while. Certainly didn't help with the PMA.  Feeling a lot better again now tho.  Had a lovely session at acu this eve so all back to normal.  Looking forward to my b/l scan next week and moving on to the next phase of tx.

Catch up tomorrow ladies. 
x


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Mandy - you asked for a round up of everyone's tx. I've had a go at putting this together below (v. briefly). Girls if i've got your tx wrong feel free to correct it.

*Lisa(Jesse) / Jingle / Twang* - are all coming to the end of the dreaded 2ww  ; 
*Sweetie *has just started the 2ww  ; 
*GG (me), Tatti, Star, Lins *are all dr-ing and will be starting stims at diff times (Tatti this week, me next week and Star/Lins the following one - I think); 
*Kitten* is about to start tx - sp she thinks - picking up her schedule & meds this week; 
*Lisa16* about to start tx LP next week; 
*Cassie* has just had EC - 16 eggs!  - ET sometime after Wed;
*Laura* is waiting for a FU appt in Sept, 
*Steph* is due back from hols and I think will be considering a new tx;
*Kirsty* - I've lost track of ... (sorry Kirsty  ) ;
*TQ & Tracey* are planning to start in about a month or so (I think).

_Who have I missed_

Oh, and then there's been the usual shenanigans with communication with Barts driving everyone a bit . Other than that, its the usual roller coaster of emotion, what with  meds,  2ww,  bosses, and a bit of general 

But there's been lots of


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

God..... Gregory's Girl - You are good!!! And you have been away for 2 days!!! Glad you had a nice break

Cassie - That wasn't me in the grey. I had on green t-shirt and cropped jeans. Left by 8.30 am but was scanning the room as I entered for you! Sawa bloke in a cartoon t-shirt but then his Mrs didn't have the pinky-purply glasses you had described so didn't think it was you.. and when name called, knew it defo wasn't!!! Congrats on 16 eggs - that is really good. I hope you get some good fertilisation - good luck for a positive phone call today

Mandy - Welcome back - sorry to hear about your Mum though. You okay? xxx

Tatti - Hope scan goes well today

All 2ww ladies - keep going.... not long till your respective OTD's now.xxxx

Hi to everyone else - hope you all have a good day   

Lisa
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

Morning girls how is everyone?
Cassie I hope you slept ok and you get fab news today.
Jinglebell and lisa how you both doing x x
afm I start first injection tomorrow.
Kitten gg star mandy twang laura and eveyone big hugs x
still trying this on phone will go on pc later and then can do personals easier
big big hugs and positive vibes

Lindsey
xxxxxx


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Morning ladies,

Mandy - wishing your mum all the best with her treatment    and best wishes for your next treatment   

GG - wow u have a fantastic memory    - I feel good today have not felt sickness so far but still early, no pain either and lower back pain dissapeared, of course now I feel nothing at all I want it back    yep going crazy, if gets worse again will of course call/email hosp, I may just email Catherine and check with her   

Cassie - well done, 16 eggs   , rest up u will need your strength,    lots of eggs fertilised for u hun    x

All you other ladies hope u r all well   

AFM - lovely out there today, drove hubby to work at 6 this morning, currently have curtesy car should get ours back today or tmw and he can drive himself    he not allowed to drive this car as was not with me when I picked it up and did not have his driving license with me at time hehe, fortunatley last wk apart from weds he was off obv for ec and day after and then thurs/fri cos i felt so rough    .  Got to take my fur baby back to vets this morning, tok her in yesterday for spaying, all done free courtesy of The cats protection society, they want as many cats neutered as poss, saw advert few wks back in local paper, feel cruel as Sookie has had half her back shaved and looks so tiny, I    leaving her yesterday, daft eh  

Mel


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Mandy - sorry to hear about your mum, all the best for her treatment xxx

Mel - you was up and about early xxx hope your furbaby is ok, my cat at my mums goes in for op tomorrow on her teeth but its a 50-50 chance she will oull through   

Lindsey - oooo how wxciting 1st jab tomorrow, good luck hope your ok

GG - wow you are good, we know where to come lol 

big hello to everyone, should really do some work 

Tacey xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

morning ladies,

GG wow well done you  that was a good catch up of us all 

Lins good luck for first jab today  ur finally off 

Tatti hope bseline goes well

Cassie i dare say ur watching the phone right now, hope they dont leave u too long before calling.

twaang did u test again today hopefully if u did its changed to a bfp

jinglbell when is testday for you hun?

has anyone had ivf used crione gel and not got to OTD

 to everyone else.

AFM well 2 days to go.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Good Morning Lovely Ladies  

Mandy I'm sorry about your mum but with lots of support you'll all get her through it.  I'll have a word with him upstairs and hope  this helps.    

GG you have got a good memory!  

Lisa (Jesse) I hope  AF stays away.    

Lisa 16 I'm glad it wasn't you otherwise I'd have made a fool out of myself!   

Thanks for all your support ladies. Haven't heard anything yet but hoping  for 1 upwards to have fertilised. I'm still feeling very positive.    

I hope  you're all well and not being driven to potty  by Bart's!    

Love n  n  n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

Cassie    you have lots of embys to play with   

Jess    that you get a   otd

GG I was very stressed out    but feel very happy now and a bit sick    still tomorrow I will know what I am on and if I start next wednesday   , looks like I will be in my 2ww when we are surposed to have nice weather    relaxe in garden lovely.

Sweetie your not daft hon i love my fur babys  

Hi everyone eles


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Well BFN for me as expected.  Not feeling too bad about it now as have been testing for a few days and was not expecting it to change.  Went for a couple of drinks with DH last night.  

We are going to give tx a break until next June.  Will email Bart's this morning.  In the meantime, am going to try and lose all the weight the last 6 txs have made me put on!    

I will still keep lurking, but I do want to take a step back from tx for a bit as it's taken over our lives somewhat.  Thanks for all your good wishes.  C'mon Lisa, we're relying on you to start a nice run of BFPs.    

J x


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Jingle I'm so sorry I hope  you take care and feel better after a break and then you'll be able to start afresh.  Take care and we're here for you when you need us.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

jinglebell so sorry hun.  i am glad u can look forward tho. good luck losing the weight.  maybe next tx will work an u will get twins. take ur time hun and we are here when u need us


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Have you herd anything cassie   

Jingle so sorry hon


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Jingle -really sorry it didn't work out. Take care of yourself. Sending a hug as I'm on my phone. Xxx


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Jinglebell -    so sorry hun, have a good break and relax away from it all with DH xx

Tcardy - hope your cat comes through hun    xx

Kitten80 - I have never been the sort of person to just cry at this or that, unlike some friends of mine who can bawl at basically anything    - I just dont do tears, I dont know how to react with others so u can imagine how i am with myself   

Cassie - any news ??

xx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

I've just had the phonecall and it turns out there were only 15 eggs as one was something else and out of those 8 weren't mature enough and out of the 7 which were 6 have fertilised. YIPPEE ET can be on Thursday unless they decide to take us to Blasts which means it'll be Friday or Saturday.  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Cassie 6 embies is great,   u can get to blasts.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Thanks Lisa.    

Now I'm just hoping  that you'll get your BFP. fingers and everything else crossed for you.       

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Congrats Cassie, u must be over the moon    xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

aww thanks GG for that update thats brill! Even I cant keep up! 

Just trying to read through each one since yesterday and update as I go!  x


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Thanks Sweetie I sure am!  

I'll now be on hyper until I go back to bed tonight!  

Still feeling knackered from EC It normally takes me a few days to get over it!  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2010)

Hugs jingle xxx thinking of you xx
great news cassie


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Whoo hoo thats brilliant honey 6 wow Blast here we come


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Thanks Ladies.    

Kitten I hope  you're right!  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Cassie did the person who called sound like he had bad news every time i have waited for my call the say hello so down and depressting it makes u think the worst even before he has told u?

few more days and u will be pupo ekkkkkk, u got anything planned for the 2ww?? aart from having the white coats on stand by?

Kitten i bet ur excited to see what protocal ur on, what drugs u will have etc. i used to love collecting drugs and protocal as it was the start of the exciting bits. then its just the count down.

Mel how u feeling now hun 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yer you no I am   , 

I am so excited about picking my drugs up


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

Lisa sort of had that feeling when she said hello but then I knew it couldn't be that bad as we weren't called at 0900!  Trish quickly put me straight and said it's good news which I'm delighted with. Now praying  for Thursday and possible blasts for transfer after that!  

As you said apart from the white coat brigade lots of reading, snoozing, watching lots of DVD's, watching Jeremy Kyle (Saddo)!, eating, more fridge raiding and biscuit barrel raiding, actually that's not much is it?!    

Kitten I was like that too! Lets hope  the positivity stays.     

I think we could do with some more group hugs!  

and lots of positive thinking!                          

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

you can pay by card to get drugs can't you DH said he did


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Yes you can I did last time.  It's exciting not long now eh?  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

i no    i am going in the afternoon as scans ae on during the day


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

great just had a call of my sister, my sister got married in feb and now pg with her 3rd kid, she is 12 weeks now. i really didt wat to hear that today. last time we had ivf the same day we tested i was told my neice was pg. 

why is it evreyone can have sex and have a baby and we cant, go thought ivf and still cant.

why!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh honey    that is bang out of order they could of waited till you new    I hope you told them what for.

Sorry I no you should be happy for her but thats just wrong timing


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

That's a wise choice! You will at least then get seen to promptly!  

I'm going to lie down now as am shattered still and could do with a rest!  

Lisa I know that feeling well as we have 2 in the family including my youngest brother's girlfriend who are both due in January. It's not what we want to hear at the mo is it?    On a lighter note you will get your BFP and can keep it to yourselves for a while and then say about it.    

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

my family dont know we are having ivf, we aint told anyone. what is bad, my sister that is pg aint going to tell me just post ascan ic on ******** and leave it for me that way to find out. what a total *****.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

i didnt say a total women that was ment to B|tch


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yes you will have your own and it will be very special   not like these easy people who lay back count the cobwebs and fall pg   

oh thats wrong as well I would do that for friends but not family


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

i wouldnt mind so much but she gets everyone to babysite for her because she aways go out. my mum is always baby sittng, so why have so many if all u are going to do is pass the baby.

i am now praying they say it runs in 3,s my nieve is 18 weekspg, my sister is 12 weeks and now hoping i am 4 weeks.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

you are sweete    still no AF


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten the crione gel keeps it away tho dont it. so dont mean nothing.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Which one is that ,the one in a white tube and stick up and squert? or bullets if it the squert then no af will come when it wants


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

its hte one in a white tube stick up and squirt lol


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yay your pg then


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

why do u say that?? i had them last time too and got to OTD and still bfn


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

My period came 2 days b4 otd and i had that


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

maybe for others it works different then, its the only one barts use. i did ask them why they use that its something to do with the  contracts with medical suppliers.

i am 2 days to OTD today so who knows what will happen.  it stays away.

last time i tested i did get 2 very vey faint positives and then 2 negatives. so that is why we wont test early this time.

u will be on crione gel again


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Lovely lol because its great having a plug up there he he, im on phone so cant do laughing icon lol


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

i dont know how i can take a negative result now, this will be so hard to take, why the hell did my sister have to tell me now


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Gregorys Girl* - Thanks so much for the round-up! It's really helped.

*Jinglebell* - So sorry it was a bfn :-(

*Cassie 76* - That fab news. I hope you get lots of good quality embies for transfer.

*jesse4ever* - *hugs* It really isn't fair that some women can get pregnant at the drop of a hat and some have to go through so much heartache. But when you finally get that baby in your arms, it will be so loved and will know just how much s/he was wanted.

I hope everyone else is well x

Mandy xxx


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Lisa    it will be your time hun.    

Cassie - great news about your embies!  Roll on ET!

Just been to the gym.  Oh God am so unfit! Am all wobbly      

J x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

jingle u will get fit again ready for next go hun   

just had 2 magpies in my garden


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

see thats a good sign


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Lisa as Kitten says that's another good sign.    

You will get a BFP I know it.    

Just for info last TX I had AF between 5 and 7 days prior to otd and was on crinone and still got a BFP. It can and will happen.    

Thanks Mandy and Jingle.    

Love n  to you all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

really    see its not over till otd sings   

I can't controll my excitment lady's so wish it was morning I pick them up


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten not long hun and u will have ur bag of goodies, remember to ask for ur needles 

cassie how u feeling since EC?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh yes thanks hon I shall put that on my list of questions   , would be no help with out them   .

Oh I will take old one back I have a collection


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Am feeling very tired still since EC and also feeling very tender around tummy and it gets worse when you need the loo!  It's been non stop pee stops today!  

Lisa and kitten          

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I found that I am not going to work the day after as it bloomin painful


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Sister just text she has just found out someone at her work is pg now she is    bless her.


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi ladies,

I am going to back to Barts after having some devasting news, we lost our baby at 17w 4d that was on Saturday just gone.

We are determined to try again at barts, this is our last chance on the nhs as I will be 40 in October.  I called the nurses and they told me as long as I have been referred back to them before October I will be fine to try again.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Jools I am so sorry    do you no what happend


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

The baby had downs and patau syndrome did not survive.  
We have been through the mill as we lost a twin at 9 weeks and now this.

We need to come to terms with this and then we can move on, difficult I know but I still want a baby more than ever and will not give up.

Thanks Kitten xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

oh jools hun i am so sorry  they were great when i lost jesse. i thought u had twins hun?


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

We lost the twin at 9 weeks and then we lost baby at 17 weeks


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh sorry hon didn't no your little one had downs


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

life can be so cruel. ur little one must have been similar size to jesse when u had him/her.  give urself time hun,  i dont mean to be cruel or nosy was it ur choice of a mmc


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

We had an amnio as we were told we had a one in 8 chance of downs the risk was too high and we decided to have the test, we think the test caused the miscarriage, then found the baby also had pataus syndrome which is an awful thing and babies rarely survive that.

We have been told that they can test the fertilised egg before they transfer it for downs so we shall ask for that to happen, we will be at a slightly higher risk after having a baby with ds already.

I don't think it has sunk in yet we have not had a chance to grieve.


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

The choice was made for us but I think we would have choosen not to have the baby.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Horrible question do you give birth to little one


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Jools I'm glad you want to try again and wish you the best of luck for then.    Take your time hun and grieve properly I hope  you and your partner have people who can help you near by.    

It's nice to know that when you're ready you'll try again and I wish you the very best for then.    

You know we're all here for you so don't feel bad sounding off as if that's what you need to do just let it out.    

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Kitten - yes unfortunately you do, but after I had to have an operation as the placenta did not come away which would have caused an infection if left.  Awful experiance and not something I wish on anyone.

I will come back to FF maybe next month once we have seen the consultants at Barts to discuss where we go from here.  

Thanks ladies for listening hope I have not been a burden xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

not at all jools    please feel welcome to come back when your ready


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Ladies, still trying to play catch up but now I see I have 38 new posts! argh!

Jinglebell so sorry about your BFN hope you can take some time out and lose your weight and get your head together for next tx.

ill read through rest and try to catch up with anyone x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Star


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

probably wont be back on tonight so good night peeps


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

have a good evening kitten   

hello star


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Jools - Would say it was good to hear from you... but it isn't under these circumstances. Take some time for yourselves and for you to recover.   xxx

Jingle - Sorry it was a BFN. Thinking of you.   xxxxx

Cassie - Good news for you. Keep us updated

Hi to everyone else - hope you are okay? Am off out for dinner round a  friend's tonight so will check in with you all tomorrow

Lisa
xxxxxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*jools70* - I am so very sorry :-( You must be devestated. Thinking of you xxx

Mandy xxx


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Mandy / Lisa thank you both for your kind words xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Right I am home and still trying to catch up! Cassie congrats on the 6 thats perfect 

Not long till your little embies will be back with you  ahhhhhhhhhhhhh exciting! I so cant wait for that stage!

Right gonna read up on next page and update after each one! x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Kitten ahhh exciting about getting your drugs! 

Jesse - Not nice to hear that news right now but stay positive I hope this is the one for you


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Lisa (Jesse) I have a really good feeling for you this time, stay with the pma and you will soon be seeing your ickle one on a scan


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Jools - sorry only just read your post, so so sorry anout your loss.

Take the time to recover and grieve and we are always here for you xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

wow star your brave going back over the pages lol hows jabbing going

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Lisa, feeling bit better today.  My boss had a word with me and said if I need any time off or I am feeling rubbish just let him know.

He doesnt know its IVF just thinks its womens problems but either way he was being ok about it seeings as he's a man and usually a bit of a shovenist!  See how long it lasts!

Hows you hun, how you feeling? positive I hope   Do you have any feelings as to if you think its a BFP or not, or do you just not know?

I so cant wait for that day! Im counting down the days till 2ww  Are you working atm?  last time I had 2weeka off but dont have thew holiday left this time as in a new job:-(


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi star,

i really dont know what to think this time, i go from hoping its bfp to think its failed. test day will be here soon.

So glad ur boss is more understanding, and i dont think he needs to know its ivf. hopefully u can get a few days days off after et but as they say try and carry on as nomal, even tho we want to take it easy the whole 2ww.

I will go back to work next week took 3 weeks off to gives me time to get over good or bad news.

strange how fast the dr goes, seams like its going slow but when u look back its fast  u baseline will be here before u know it 

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

hope so hun, I am getting very impatient!


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Jools - i'm really sorry to hear your news.  I can't imagine what you're going through but I know you and your dp must be extremely strong and brave.  I really hope that you're okay.     

Star - glad your boss seems to have lightened up - that's a turnaround.  Happy jabbing!

Lisa(Jesse) - sorry to hear about your sisters news.  She sounds v. insensitive whether she knows about this tx or not.  Planning to put it on ******** for you to find it there - what's that all about??  Anyway, try not and think about it and concentrate on you and your little one growing inside of you.  We've all got real   vibes for you.  Not long now until you find out for sure.   

Cassie - pleased to read your exciting news.  Looking forward to hearing how your embies are getting on.     they make it to blasts.  x

Hi and     to everyone else.  I'm off to finish making dinner, will catch up soon xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

anyone who wants to add us on ******** pm me your name and ill add ya (except Lisa/steph/kitten) who are already friends


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Morning ladies 

Jesse - 1 more day to go hun, i have a good feeling, how are you feeling?

Jools - so so sorry to hear your news    

Starr - glad your boss seems to be undersatanding (at the moment) i was very lucky with my tx, my office were very good so guess lucky with who we work with 

i to am on **, anyone wants to add me, feel free to pm me, oh and Jesse will send you request today 

xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Morning ladies,

well we didnt test today, i did pee in a bottle incase we decided to but nope we stayed strong. 1 day to go and then its dream over or just starting.

how is everyne today,

tracey that is fine hun i will except ur FR 

one thing i have noticed the skin on my face is so soft no spots, i aint a spotty person anyway but i know befor eaf i do get an odd few, but as the drugs are more then likey keeping it away as soon as i stop they wil come i guess lol.

lisaxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps   

how are we

Jess you ok 1 more sleep   

cassie how you feeling , still sore   

Everyone


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Kitten when u collecting ur goodies?

yeah 1 more sleep unless we leave it another day lol

Twang how did the test go?

lisa
xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Leave work at 12:45 hubby picking me up 13:15 get train at 13:32    there is scans in morning so I decided to go this afternoon then no rush back to this boring hole


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HUn u kow u wont see anyone just collect drugs and schedual at reception. i thouht i would have seen a nurse but didnt. hopefully u can if u need to


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am seeing a nurse Leona said she will make sure I see one because my pro is totally differant because I am abnormal


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

leona is lovely


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I no I feel so bad if I did pee her off   , I am taking the email she sent me just encase reception give me grief about seeing the nurse or getting drugs   , Don't mess with me little receptionist


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten i am sure u will be fine, it should be quite in the afternoon today too mornings are busy with info sessions and follie scans, but i think they stop them around 12ish, guess depends how many they have in.

everything will be ready for yo, u collect and then see leona  i am sue the other day she was just havinga  a bad day as she is so nice lots must have got to her.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yer I think every job gets to us


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten u said ur taking ur needl epot back, what u do with it once u take it up there, who u hand it to? i ahve 2 here now and bth are full lol


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh pants I forgot them    I will have to take up there next time


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hahaha ask leona for me


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Will do I was in a right diz this morning remembering , cool bag , email printout, pass port just encase i need to prove who I am , deodarant just encase I smell  , bank card for drugs.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

wow ur worse then me on a day trip to barts lol


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh dear is that bad   , I just panic I am going on my own.


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

morning ladies


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

morning star


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

morning star, how r u?

Kitten ur dh is going with u no


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

im good thanks, how you bearing up? I bet you so want to just test! Not long now though hun x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

nope picking me up from here then dropping me off at harold wood


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Lisa - well done for not testing yet - am v v impressed!    

What about taking needle pots to GP or local pharmacy?  Can't they dispose of them?  

Went to gym again today but had to come home after about 15 min as had really bad AF pains.  Just as well as my legs are killing me!    

J x


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

lol Kitten, I have to agree with deodorant, those trains dont half get hot and sticky, nice to feel fresh


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten i thought he was going with u lol, u will be fne hun  

star i dont want to test now lol we talked about it yesterday, i was going to test this morning as i thought i see red yesterday on the paper , well no red on crione gel  so not sure what it was, werent much anyway. maybe just crione gel.
so this morning i got up at 4 to pee, and didnt test, got up again at 8 to pee and saved soem pee in a sample pot. well we didnt test. now i dont want to at all, hope it sorts itself out lol

Jingle af is normally bad after tx   dotors wont take them or chemist they tell u to call somewere to get them collected. 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

ah so I am not mad   

I will be postin via phone so if anything happens you can call for help


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Typical NHS!  They take unused medication so why not needles if in a sharps container!    

I do normally have bad AF pains (used to pass out when I was a teenager    ) but have pain meds now.  Actually fine when I when I was on the pill, typically.  Not worth me going back on it for a few months so will just have to put up with it.  Is esp bad this month though.    

J x


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Kitten 80* - I hope all goes well for you at Barts today. I think you're right to wait until the afternoon before going in. But I went in once on a Wednesday afternoon and they were having a staff meeting in the waiting area. Just thought I'd warn you as I'm not sure if it's a regular thing or just a one-off that week. They were all watching something on a screen and when I knocked on the door they all stopped and looked at me! *lol* So embarrasing.

*Jinglebell* - My local GP won't take full needle boxes anymore. We have to take them to the nearest hospital, but I've always taken mine back to Barts and given them to the nurse.

*jesse4ever* - I really really hope you get some good news tomorrow.

*AFM:* I got a call from Francesca this morning and my Day 10 scan is next Wednesday at 10.10am. I really hope it's a good one this time!!

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Mandy that is great news, hope this one goes to plan, and u will be pupo before u know it 

if  and when i go back to barts i will tke them back there with me  dont want to keep them around me too long. lol

lisa
xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Better not be lol


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

r u there kitten?


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Jesse - good on you for not testing early, i know how hard it is xxx 

Mandy - great news on scan, bet you cant wait 

i think i took my needles and box to my gp!!!

xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Lovely Ladies  

Well done Lisa (Jesse) for not testing I wouldn't have either for the reasons you have already justified.    Good luck    for tomorrow I'm sure you'll be shouting from the rooftops that it's a BFP.    

Kitten Have you got them yet and what protocol are you on?    

Ladies I always take the syringe pots back to Bart's and give them to the nurses.  

Mandy It looks like you wont be long now.    

Jingle I hope  your AF pains go quickly I know how miserable they can make people feel.    

Hi and  to everyone else.    

I'm feeling less tender but also still feel it more when needing to pee! Still tired but ho hum! I was feeling sick as well but that was because I have over done things and have helped to build one of our new wardrobe sets! We have a doubledouble set to go! I don't think that'll be today but he'll have to do it on his own or with help from one of the men in the family as at mo we are due for ET tomorrow morning and I'm not risking anything once that is done as this is our last go.

I hope  you're all keeping positive.          

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Cassie, are they not taking them to blasto or is it too early to tell yet I dont blame u not wanting to risk anything once ET u need to rest 

this time tomorrow u will be pupo and hopefully me PG and yes if a bfp i will shout from the roof tops lol

what time r u at barts tomorow??

tcardy strange were hard not to test today i dont want to test tomorrow eiter now lol

mel how u doing on the 2ww

twang hope it wsa good news hun, if not what is ur next step?

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I dont no i think long basically my blood showed i have low testosterone and they think thats why im not getting pregnant so they have put me on tablets northisterone 3 times a day startling day 15 then email leona and she will tell me when to stop  then i will have af contact on day 1have scan and start stimms blooming menapur 4 powder 1 water  then day 7scan and start another jab cetrotide to stop ov then when ready do trigger pregnyl. Still waiting for drugs now


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

Lisa I think we'll both have a good day tomorrow I'm still very positive and if we go to blast as to early to tell yet then I'll be shouting from the rooftops with you!    

I'm supposed to be there at 1040 tomorrow.  

Kitten You're on a similar protocol to what I have just done and it goes quickly! I was on norethisterone 3 times daily but from day 21. It's called the cetrotide protocol. I was also on cetrotide and gonal f and ovitrelle you are taking menopur instead of gonal f.    

Things will go quickly I promise as the time seems to have flown by for me and DH!    

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten yay ur on sp, r u too late to start this month?  i think its quite a common protocal ur on, better then down regging first.

Cassie i wished i knew one way or another now, i just hope i will be celebrating tomorrow.      

yesterday and today we have had little magpies in the garden, yesterday there was 2 all day and today its been either 2 or 3 
they have never come into our garden before. i am so hoping this is a good sign.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

Lisa I think that is a positive sign! 2 are for luck and 3 are for a girl.    I really hope  I hear your screams of joy before I board the train tomorrow.       I'll try and get on here in the morning as I can't wait to find out.  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Cassie if i am up as early tomorrow as today then it will be before 5am. i had to get up to go pee at 4.30, if my bladder gets too full its painful. not sure if to leave that pee and test at about 8am tho.

i so hope its a good sign, i always say hello to the magpies expecilly if there is only 1 lol

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Lisa I'd do your 4am pee as it's the first one of the morning and will show highest concentration.    I'm sure you'll have a BFP             

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Cassie i am so scared of it being negative. i really dont want to test now. i know i cant change what will be but i am just scared now it could all be over for us.

its strange sometimes i wake up early others i dont, i am still drinking a bit but no 2litres a day now, just when i feel thirsty. so maybe wking up early is a good sign. I am trying hard to not look into all the symptoms as in a way i have none, as they dont really start untill  weeks, anything before that i would say a lot of it is pegesterone.

i kep thinkinf og seeig pregnant on the test, but i know how easy it can say not pregnant and that wil really be gutting, well it is for anyone. keeping trying to think all the good things if it is positive but then that grey cloud comes over so i have to stop.

sorry i dont mean to moan, but i know i dont have a next go, no frosties, no saftynet, (sorry feeling sorry for myself) lol


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Hun you're not feeling sorry for yourself you're being realistic.    

I can understand how you feel and may be in the same position as you we wont know anything until tomorrow and then after that if we got frosties or not so understand you mostly.    

It isn't over until the fat lady sings and I don't plan on doing that just yet well not in front of you or anyone else thank goodness for you.  

Take the cb test that the hospital gave you and that way you have a softer approach to whatever the outcome. I'm still sure it'll be positive.       

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

i really dont want to test, lots of ladies tested early on june/july and all got BFPs i will be the unlucky one.

i knwo one thing i dont know if this didnt work and we got the money to go again, if i will ever oin cycle buddies again.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Lisa I don't know if I'll be posting very much to the cycle buddies during my 2ww and will probably just let them know the outcome.    

I want to remain positive and I know you've found this particularly difficult but as I say I know you'll get there.    

I'm going to send you a PM.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi all

How are we today?

Lisa(Jesse) - how are you lovely?  It sounds like you're having a tough time but at least tomorrow the anxiety of not knowing will be over.  I do still think there is a good chance of a bfp from some of the symptoms you've noted on here this last week.  Try and stay positive for your last sleep (if you can sleep).  I've got everything crossed for you.    

Cassie - you must v. excited about your phone call tomorrow am.  What's the 'cb test' you mentioned in your post to Lisa?

Kitten - glad you've got everything now, and it does sound like you're on a sp.  You must be v. excited too now.

Jingle - sorry to hear you're having a painful af.  Hope it eases off soon.  

How's everyone else?  

I've been trying to work out how long stimming lasts for.  I'm assuming its dependent on each individual but a lot of your EC seem to fall on a Monday, or is that just coincidence?  Any info would be v. useful as i'm doing a course at the moment and i'm trying to work out (roughly) how much time i'm likely to be out of class.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

GG they start u stimmig on a tuesday andost are normally ready fro EC come monday/tuesday, sometimes others take longer to respond, lik ei did last go and had EC on a friday. most ppl on a LP stim for 11 to 12 days, then trigger 1 day drug free and then ec. 

Cassie hun thx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

GG cb means clear blue  These are the normal ones Bart's give you when you have ET.  

Lisa You're very welcome.    

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

wow hey guys i havejust read loads and loads lol and i cant remember what is happenin so sorry for the lack of personals   

well im back from hoiday and i have to say it was soooooo lovely and i will b puttin picys on ** in the next few days   .

but i did have a cry on monday just gone tho, this is gonna sound really bad of me but i got a tex from me mum to tellme my lil sis has had her babyand its a little girl called paige i havent seen here yet will do in the next few days but it did make me sad.  i feel bad in sayin that   .

but anyways i really hope ur all ok and again im sorry for lack of personals and hope to catch up wiv u all    xx

oh and i have got an appointment on the 4th or the 7th sept up barts so hopefully i will start a fet very soonxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi peeps I have only just got in   , there was a fire at romford so all trains stoped at ilford I sat on that bloomin train from 4 it left at 5


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Kitten I wondered if you had got stuck in it as I only just heard about that on the local news! Did you end up getting bus in the end?  

Stephy glad you enjoyed your holiday I'm having a funny half hour where did you go again? You're not silly about your sister's baby that's how I feel with all my brothers when they reproduce. That's perfectly normal in all our cases.    

I just had a thought do you think the trains will be running normally tomorrow?

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yer typical when I go on my own I got 86 from ilford to romford  DH picked me up


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Stephy - glad you had a good holiday and great news that you can start FET soon.    

Lisa - will be checking tomorrow.  Good luck!    

J x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Just want to say good luck Jess, oh and I didn't need to ask for needles I have sh&t loads left from iui's    and as I was on menapur then I gess they are ok


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Yay Steph you're back!  Hope you had a fab time, hurry up and get pics on **, I wanna see 

Lisa (Jesse) all the best for tomorrow, really praying for you. xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yes Stephy were are the pics


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Hi ladies

Jingle - honey I'm so sorry it didn't work for you.  Sending you tons of   .  How are you holding up?

Lisa(Jesse) - OMG can't believe it's tomorrow that you test.  I really do have a good vibe though, so hold on to that   hon.  Will log on asap in the morning.  Good luck sweetie.  I know you must be really emotional tonight and understand what you said about not really wanting to do the test - I've been like that each time.   

Kitten - do you start your jabs tomorrow?  If so, good luck hon.

Cassie - so pleased you got 6 fertilised.  If et goes ahead tomorrow good luck, though I expect you're hoping they go to blasto.

To everyone I have forgotten, I apologise and send you good wishes.

AFM - well I've been away with my mum for a few days and had a lovely time (hence having to try and catch up on 12 pages of posts on here   ).
I haven't heard from Barts, so expect to have the phone permanently attached to my ear tomorrow on hold!  Really want to book to go up there on 25th Aug to collect drugs etc, but need to book before I go on my hols Monday, as I don't get back until 22nd Aug.  I'll let you know if i manage to get hold of anyone.

Love Claire xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi claire no i have to take some pills first next cycle then do a sp starting day 2 or 3 on following cycle so should be 2nd Sep, so when do you think you will start drugs hon and do you no if your on lp or sp


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Evening ladies,

*Jools* I cannot imagine what you are going through right now, I am so sorry. Sending you    
*Laura, Jingle *I'm so sorry to hear of your BFNs, lots of  for you both and lots of  for your next tx
*Cassie* fingers crossed for your phonecall tomorrow, hope you get a good nights sleep  
*Kitten* Sounds like you had a bit of a nightmare with your journey today  glad you picked up your meds tho, bet you're excited!
*Mandy* So sorry to hear about your Mum, I wish her lots of luck with her treatment, my heart goes out to you and your family at this horrible time  
*Twang, Sweetie* I hope you are coping ok in the 2ww and time is going fast for you both
*Lins* well done on your first injection today, I hope the rest go well for you 
*Star* are you feeling a bit better today? how have work been?
*Lisa* Well done for being patient with testing, I really hope tomorrow brings you the answer you've been hoping for   
*GG *how's the DR going? good I hope. I started stimming yesterday and will be having my first scan a week on monday, with expected EC the monday after (if that helps you)  
*Stephy* really glad you had a lovely holiday, and it doesn't sound long until your FU. I would be feeling the same as you about your sister, I think its only natural when going through such a hard time yourself  
Hi *Tcardy* hope you are ok today  
Hi *Claire* good luck on getting through to Barts tomorrow, hope you get some answers soon
And to anyone else I've missed 

I had baseline scan yesterday, and all looking good. Lining 4mm with 12 small follicles on right, and 15 on left, think that is quite a lot - any ideas ladies?? but they didn't seem worried. Did my first GonalF jab last night, bit strange with the pen, but will get used to it. Did it in my leg, as my tummy is a little over jabbed at the moment, quite easy to do in the leg.

Best of luck to Lisa for the morning 

Tatti....x


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Tatti - well done on having a good baseline and starting jabs hon.

Kitten - haven't any info yet.  They told me to phone on CD1 and organise an info session.  Don't want to go to whole info session, as I've done icsi 3 times and 1 fet (most of which were at Barts).  Don't have a clue what my protcol will be, have always done lp before.  Hopefully I'll get to speak to someone tomorrow or Fri.... yeah, I can dream!   

Off to bed ladies.... so hoping Lisa gets a bfp in the morning!!!
xx


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

7:45 and I'm up -
Lisa(Jesse)... thinking of you...
Good luck Cassie for today


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

Morning ladies

How is everyone?
Lisa hope today brings good news x x x
cassie how are you feeling x x x
kitten tatti gregory girl mandy jingle and
everyone big hugs. Xxxxxx
afm second injection about to be done we are
going away early tomorrow morning for
a week so it will be difficult to post
but i'll try to read as much as I can what is going
on. Dh ex wife is being a total ***** again I
can see myself getting very stressed with her plus step son 15
who lives with us is stirring up trouble he's playing us off
against him mother and saying nasty things about me stress I really don't need

Hope we get good news today

Love and hugs to all

Lind


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

Sent to soon 
xxxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Morning lovely ladies  

Hi Lins I'm fine thanks nervous waiting for the phonecall to tell us not to go up today!  

I think your DH ought to have a strong word with his son and if that doesn't work then tell the son he can't stay until things have settled down a bit.    I think she deliberately sets out to upset you and you need to ignore her as best you can easier said than done I know! You need to be totally relaxed and positive for this TX to work.    

Lisa I hope it's good news for you this morning.    I'll stay on line for as long as I can so hope  to find out before I go.    

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Lins - sorry, I got so confused trying to catch up with pages of posts I didn't congratulate you on starting your jabs!  Hope they are going ok.  You don't need the stress.  Why are ex's always so awful?  Hope you manage to get it sorted, sounds like you need a week away.... where are you off to?

Morning Cassie - hope the call comes honey.  What time will you have to leave if not?  I'm hanging on here to hear from Lisa too and    it's good news, she really needs it.


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

Lisa - hope you have had good news this morning and are celebrating xx can't wait to hear x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

sorry guys not pregnant, so that is it for us 

not sure what to do now


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Oh honey, I'm so so sorry.  My heart has just sank.  Wish I could give you a big hug   .  I do know how you're feeling, but wish I could take that away.

There's nothing I can say to make this any easier, so I'll just let you have a damned good cry and I'm here for you.

Love to you and dh
Claire xx


----------



## Tcardy (Nov 4, 2005)

oh hun i am so so sorry     i really thought this was it. thinking if you both xxxxx


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Lisa, so sorry hun,    to u and DH xx

Tatti - 2ww so far gone by quite quick, nxt wk will go slow as back at work, still apart from going   have had nice rest this wk, apart from being up at 5:15am to drive hubby to work   

Cassie - hope hosp calls soon and u get blasts    what time u got to be at hosp otherwise?

Hope everyone else is ok xxxxxxx


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Lisa, am so so sorry.    You so deserve a bfp.  It's just unfair.  Big    

J x


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Lisa I'm really sorry hun.    You know we're here for you when you need us.    Have a good hug with your DH and have a good cry as it'll help a little.  Take care.    

I'm due to go to hospital for 10.40 but have to get the 0925 train lets hope  we get that phone call.  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2010)

Lisa Hun I'm so sorry sending you both all my love xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

So sorry Lisa, heart goes out to you and dh x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

jesse (lisa) im so sorry for u hun wish i could give u a big hug but i cant so here is some  cyber  ones         take care chick xx


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Lisa I'm so sorry for your sad news this morning, I don't know what to say to you. Sending you lots of     xxxxxxxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Lisa - i'm really sorry it didn't work out for you both.  I was so hoping it would.  I also want to give you a big hug but instead sending you many cyber ones          .  Take care of yourselves and know we're all here for you when you need us.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning

Jess I am so so sorry my love I am really upset for you I had good vibes as well        take some time for you an dh .

Star Hi hon

Claire hurry get info then we can be buddys 

GG hi hon

Lins hope your ok

Stephy you ok

Mornng cassie have you had th e call    hope you get to blast 

Tatti hi hon

Tcardy hi

Sweetie you ok

jingle you ok

Dont think to day is a day for smiles    for our jess


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey kitten hun im ok how u been xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Very well actully now there is a probable cause to my infertility and they are fixing it    that this time works now.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

oh thats great news hun    so wot they say could b the cause?
im    for u hun xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

low testostarone , how do you figger ah


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Well I rang Barts and actually got through to a human baing after only 2 mins on hold!!  Of course I had to leave a message asking one of the nurses to ring me, so that probably won't happen!  I did tell them I had to speak to someone before the weekend, as I'm on hols for 3 weeks after that....
I'm now waiting....


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

who did you speak to? they were having a right nightmere yesterday, a sonagram didnt turn up to scan anyone so they had to turn loads of people away and none of them were english they were so angry I don't no if its there languige but they sounded fretning    poor bloke at reception was so polite it wasn't is fought bless him but a short blond woman was not impressed.


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

No idea who I spoke to - a woman.  I know it's not Barts fault that the sonographer didn't show, but if you'd taken a day off work to go up there and then the scan couldn't be done, I expect I'd be cross (though wouldn't be rude to people, as it's not their fault!)
Well I'm not holding my breath for a ohone call this afternoon...


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Email Leona she is very good   

I would not be happy eaither but these people were very rude


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

Lisa    

Just got back from Barts and we have 2 embies on board so we are now officially pupo!  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Congrats on being pupo Cassie, hoep u dont go mad    in the 2ww like me lol - back to work for me on monday   

mel xx


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Yay!  Great news Cassie!  Thought Bart's only let patients have one embie back in?  Or maybe I'm confused (highly likely    )

J x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Congrats hon, how comes you have 2 on board?


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

We haven't gone to Blasts that's why we're allowed 2 back also as I'm getting towards my mid 30's. No frosties either for us.

Thanks ladies.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats Cassie, brilliant news.  Rest up now and give those embies the best chance


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh ok    , no frosties why not


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Kitten we had our best ones back and the others hadn't developed like they should have they were only 4 cells and going nowhere! So no frosties.  

How u doing hun?

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am very well happy now I no what and when I am doing my skeduel not bothered really that I am not injecting straight away as far as I am consurned I am on my journey.


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Kitten you're on a very similar protocol as me and will find far less injections! That is certainly a blessing!  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes but I bloomin lot of mixing


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Why don't they give you gonal f then? Because that's in pen form and is easier to do!

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

It didnt really work for me , when I had Menapur with IUI Ihad loads of follies and that was just 1 powder they wont me to have 4 powder


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Cassie - congrats on being pupo  Sorry no frosties but its great that you got 2 good embies on board. V. exciting  Hope the 2ww is too tortuous and that you maintain your wonderful PMA   

Lisa(Jesse) - another    for you lovely.

Twang - any news on your 2ww? I hope all is okay 

Kitten - its great hearing you sound so excited, esp after all the stress of trying to get started. if they've increased your dose so much hopefully it will produce lots of lovely eggs for them to play with. 

Tatti - how's stimming going? Thanks for the update on what you're doing and when, it helped me work out my likely dates. Ended up looking at my schedule tho (why didn't I do that in the first place ...) and realised it shouldn't interfere with my course too much which is good 

Lins - enjoy your holiday hon, try and forget about your family grief (the ex and dss both sound a nightmare!). Happy jabbing 

Claire - good luck getting a response from Barts. I'd say email leona too esp as you don't have too much time to hang around waiting for them to call back.

Sweetie - how's the 2ww? How many days has that been now? You still keeping hold of your pma  ? I'll send a bit more just to help you along        

Steph - great to hear from you and you sound so much more relaxed. glad you've got a fu appt which is something to focus on, and i too think its completely understandable how you feel about the news of your sister. You'll have your chance too - I know it 

Star - how's jabbing?

Jingle, Laura, Tracey and anyone else i've missed big   

AFM - nothing happening with me today other than i'm really tired and sore tummy again. I'd say af was due, except its just about to end so don't really understand. Not to worry though, sure its just the meds doing their thing. Think we may all need a group hug today so here it is

​


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

GG  I am very excited now , hope I get load of nice mature eggs and able to freez them I said to my sis if she needs 1 she can have 1 as she has trouble , it might not be her eggs but the offer is there on the understanding I have my bubba first.


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*jesse4ever *- I'm so sorry :-( Thinking of you xxx

*Cassie 76* - Congrats on being PUPO! I hope the next couple of weeks fly by for you.

*AFM:* I had an email from Heather at Barts saying she's booked me in for my scan at 9am on Wednesday. So I now have 2 different scan appointments from 2 different nurses! *lol* So I emailed back asking which appointment they'd like me to go to!

Mandy xxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Kitten - awh, what a lovely sister you are  

Mandy - ah the wonderful communication at Barts - don't we just love it.  

x


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Ok, so no phone call today!    Anyone have Leona's email please?

Cassie - congrats on being pupo!!!!!!!  
Love Claire xx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Jesse / Lisa - I am so sorry about your news. Hope you are feeling a bit better tomorrow and can start to take stock of things and what your options are. How old are you both (it didn't say on your personal info). Could you save for private tx? Maybe you will be able to think bit clearer tomorrow and come to some decisions.

Thinking of you

Love
Lisa
xxxxxxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Cassie - Congrats on PUPO - just hope I get that far with round 2!!
xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies

thx for your hugs, still really upset, dh aint talking so still dont know what to do.

i have emailed barts 3 times and called and no reply.

do i just stop the steriods and clexane

lisa
xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

congrats on being pupo cassie x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Claire its [email protected]

Hi Jess My lovely hope you are ok 

Hi Every one


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Kitten xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hello Star    how are you


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

not bad mate, just trying to be patient about my baseline! come on!

Just feel really shattered at the mo, oh and fat! :-(

Hows you? when does the journey start again for you? x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

It starts properly on 31 aug I have to sort my testosterone out first


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

how do they do that then? is that with drugs?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yer with pills start day 15 next cycle which is 17th and stop just b4 AF , it will pass very quickly and I will be PUPO b4 you no it


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

indeed you will! Mine seems to be draggig!


----------



## Twang (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello All,

I just wanted to let you all know I sadly got a BFN     

My heart goes out to all of the ladies with BFN.....
Jesse4ever I am sooooooo sorry my friend. 

For those of you in your 2ww I     for you all and remember to believe it will work. 

Ladies I have met some fantastic woman on this site and particularly the ladies at Barts I am sending my love to you all and thank you for all your kind words, encouragement and support.

All my love and prayers are with you all        


Marietta xox


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Twang - sorry for your BFN. Hope you are okay? What is the next stage for you?xxx

Lisa (Jesse) - I am not sure what you do about the drugs. I assume stop if you get BFN but would check with Barts first. Hope you are okay.xxxxx

Hope everyone is well and has a (sort of) good day
xxxx


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Morning Ladies (would say good morning but seems it's not)

Twang - so sorry honey.  I get so frustrated and angry when people get a bfn, wish I could make every ivf/iui work for you all!  Take care of yourself.

Lisa(Jesse)  I've always jst stopped meds after the result.  I was on steroids for 1 go too.  How are you today sweetie?  Couldn't stop thinking about you yesterday.    

AFM - well no phone call, so thank you Kitten for Leona's email.  I sent one a midnight last night and must confess to it being a little desperate   .  Am hoping to get an email or call today, but knowing my luck it will be whilst I'm at the dentist having at least 2 fillings done   .
So back on the waiting game... again.

Hope everyone is holding up this morning and    to everyone.


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Twang - so sorry        

J x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning

Claire she will probably email you at some point I no she will be busy as there will be a lot of scans as the sonographa didnt turn up wednesday and they rebooked alot of people in today, try ringing them as well hon.

Twang I am so sorry ho what is your next step   

Hi Everyone


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

*Twang *- i'm really sorry to hear your news. I hope you're okay and that you and dh are looking after each other.  

*Lisa(Jesse)* - how are you today lovely and how is dh? Been thinking about you lots. I can't believe Barts didn't get back to you yesterday, i'm sure Laura had the same problem. I know we're essentially just clients or numbers to them, but its precisely these times that we need some compassion and direction from them too. I'm sure they will advise you to stop taking them, but I think you should wait until you get confirmation from someone there. Hope you get that call or email asap this am to help you move on 

*Claire* - i'm sure Leona will get back to you, but it will prob be by email rather than a telephone call.

Mucho    to everyone else this am. Catch up laters xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning GG


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry Twang


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Morning Kitten - how are you today?  Still excited


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am very excited I think AF might come early as well so I can start earlier   , I had horrible cramps last night even took pain killers and that unusal for me to do.


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Morning girls

Leona has already emailed, asking when I was last in clinic so she could find my notes - hoping she'll find them and get back to later.  She's good!!!

Kitten - hoping af turns up early


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh Thats brilliant hon Leona is lovely    she actully gets things moving


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Lol problem is now I'm checking the computer for emails every minute!!  Could be a long day


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I do that every day to chat to you lot   , I have naff all to do at work


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

so sorry twang,its just not fair :-( x


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

twang    

hey everyone how r u all?  i feel bad cz i still havent seen my new niece i just havent been able to go round. maybe iwill go 2morrow.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Stephy    you have no need to feel bad hon just take your time


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

ijust really emotional when i think about the baby and i ont want to go round there and burst into tears.im findin it really hard and not sure how to deal wiv it. 
will that ever b me??  im findin it hard to believe rght now.
sorry guys i dont mean to b down prefectic.

anyways i have my ova sisters kids next weekend for the weekend so will have to get a few things planned like swimming so that should b fun


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hon we all feel like that I am sure it will be you soon   I am happy 90% of the time then I get really sad I long to see that cross in the pregnant window   .

I hope you do have a fab time swimming hon


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Awh Steph - I feel for you hon.  What you're feeling is completely understandable and we've all had feelings like that at some point.  As Kitten says, just take your time.  I'm sure your sis will understand esp as it's still a very raw time for you.  And if you do go round, and you burst in to tears, that's okay too.  One step at a time.  I'm glad you've got something to look forward to and plan for next weekend.  And yes, I do think it will be you one day.  It just takes us IF'ers that little bit longer  

One of my friends who told me she's pregnant arrives back from a 6 month trip this wknd and is coming over for dinner tomorrow eve.  I've not seen her since she left with her lovely flat tummy in Jan and i'm fully expecting to see a big bump coming through the door.  I don't know how I will react; prob okay at the time and then feel a bit sad later on when i'm on my own.  Still we've got to remain positive and believe that it will happen one day for us too.   But, yes, it's hard  

Claire - great news about leona coming back to you.  she is fab!  

Kitten - ooh exciting if af comes early.  not that I like to think of you in pain but COME ON AF


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

a little pain is ok Just bring on the AF


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

What the heck was I thinking?  I decided on a whim to clear out my old clothes and ones that are too big now (  ) and now I have utter chaos covering 2 bedroom floors and beds and now I can't be bothered to bag it all up for the charity shops!!  Why do I start these things?
As you can see, I'm delaying by coming on here   .  Reckon I'll have at least 4 bags of stuff, so it won't all go in my car either, so that means 2 trips to the charity shop!

Aaah!!!

Leona not got back to me yet...


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

She is probably looking into it hon   

I always start things and think oh I can't be bothered


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Claire - just put it out for the bin men on Monday in the clear plastic sacks.  I don't drive, so that's what I always do.  It gets passed on to charity shops or recycled if past its best.

J x


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Jingle - if only I could but I've run out of white sacks!!!!  I never use them, but Steve used them to pack up stuff when his Nan died recently.  Typical isn't it.

Off to the dentist now... not looking forward to this...


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh no not the dentist thats more scary then ivf lol


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Twang* - I'm so sorry :-(

Mandy xxx


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Back from the dentist with a numb mouth and tongue and have to go back for a crown!   
Still at least it's done.

OK, still nothing from Leona, any suggestions?  Am running out of time here as I only have until they finish work today...


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Phone honey and email subject URGENT   

Sorry about mouth


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Claire - hope you hear from Leona.      We've got some spare white sacks - do you want them?

J x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I would    havin to use me black ones


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Jingle - thanks for the offer hon, but have bagged everything into the pink ones, so will do a charity shop run (or 2 or 3 as I now have 5 bags!!)

Kitten - just checked emails and Heather had sent me a reply. I paste it in... hang on...

Hi Claire If you have attended an information session already then you can just fill in the consents and we can give you needles and syringes and show you how to use the buserelin nearer the time. As it was a while ago you can come again if you feel you need to. I think the best thing would be for you to contact us by email on your day one then we can organise your schedule and prescription. best wishes Heather  So I've emailed saying it's not easy to get email access when on a cruise ship (not say expensive, but I didn't add that bit). I asked AGAIN if I could just book an appt time for the week I get back (ie any time from 23rd Aug). I'm not sure why they won't just book me a time now? Anyone know?  Anyway, at least I haven't got to attend the whole info session, which is great!  Not sure I'll hear anything more from them today, which means I'll have to email from America (and remember to take the email address with me).  So that's that for now. I have at least managed to tidy everything upstairs, but haven't done the ironing, so that will have to be next  .  Love C xx


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

where did my paragraphs go?  Sorry ladies.


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Ah, well, that's kind of a result, but still...    

J x


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Yeah, that's how I feel about it    Why are things never simple?  I've also just had one of diet mousses and bitten the inside of my cheek and my tongue because my face is still numb... it didn't hurt (obviously) but I bet it will when the anaesthetic wears off - nice!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

poor you hon if your hungry go get somethingg to eat   

Well it is a start    no info , can you not set email from phone or write a email and set it to send at a later date?


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Not computer literate enough to do that.  Might compose one and send it to a family member to forward on once they receive a text from me... hey that's not a bad idea.  It's just that I wanted to know so dh could book the da off work in advance...  ho hum.

Eating's cheating by the way


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I was just about to offer my service


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Aw, thanks Kitten.
Well that's it, I didn't hear any more from them, so I'll have to email on my next CD1 whilst in America.  Will not be happy if I don't get an appt the week of 23rd Aug though!

Off to a BBQ this evening so looking forward to that and tomorrow's a busy one with hair, nails etc being done ready for my hols (3 more sleeps!)

It's been nice having the luxury of being able to chat to you girls during the day, so thanks for your company   .

Have a good evening ladies. xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Have a nice evening claire


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies,

hope everyone is ok, thinking about you all.

lisa
xxxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Lisa, been thinking of you too hun.  xxx

How you coping? x


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Evening Ladies  

Lisa How are you doing hun?    

Hi star, Lisa16,tatti, claire, Kirsty, Mandy,Kitten,Sweetie,Jingle,GG,Stephy and anyone else I may have missed.    

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi jess we are all thinking of you, how you


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Quick question ladies

I've always d/r with sniffing in the past.  Am I right in thinking Barts now d/r with bursilin injections?  If so how often do you do the jabs?

Thanks
Love C xx


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi Claire, I sniffed with prev treatment, but this time I got Buserelin and I injected once a day, normally of a morning

Mel x


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

morning ladies just caught up on posts. twang i am so sorry honey sending you big hugs. sorry for lack of personals and awful presentation etc but on phone as we are down in wet and cold cornwall. cassie how are you hope you are resting. gg claire lisa kitten sweetie mandy tatti and everyone hugs.  quick question just done 4th injection about an hour ago and it hurt and tummy still very sore is that normal it hurt yesterday but i thought cos i had to rush as was in service station on m5. really painful in injection site i do swap sides each day.  big hugs to you all love from lindsey x x x x


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Clairek* - The norm is to inject Buserelin every day into either the top of your leg or into your tummy. It's one injection per day and Barts prefer you to do it in the morning (around the same time every day).

*lins* - You may have hit a blood vessell or something. I occasionally had ones which hurt and left my tummy bruised and sore. I would just avoid that side for a couple of days until it felt better again.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Thanks ladies, I'll look forward to the jabbing... in fact dh likes to do them (sadist).  Think I've worked out why Barts are insisting I phone/email on next CD1, I suppose they need the date of CD1 to put my schedule together?
Anyway, I'll just have to go with the flow won't I?

Hope you ladies have a good day.  Won't be on again til later as have a busy papmer day ahead of me (oh and packing...   )
Love Claire xx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Clairek *- Have a lovely day! I have a love/hate relationship with Barts! Outside of treatment, they are a nightmare to get hold of and you are always left feeling forgotten. But during treatment they are fantastic. Hopefully you can get in touch with them on your CD1 and everything will be waiting for you when you get back from holiday.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Ladys 

Do you no weather barts are open for scans bank hol as if I am spot on I will have to have my baceline on next bank hol or day after


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Kitten 80* - I'm pretty sure Barts don't do scans on Bank Holidays. But baseline scans are almost always done on a Tuesday so I expect they'll book you in for the Tuesday anyway.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh Yer thanks Mandy how are you any plans this weekend


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten they will open for ur baseline scan, s ur on SP they may just book u in slightly later but email them t the time and they will let u know

hello to everyone else hope ur all having a good weekend

lisa
xxxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

Hope you are all okay. Just been re-reading the instructions for injections that start on Tuesday - had forgot what to do after 6 month break! Not looking forward to that first jab and sting!! Am fine after few days though as get used to it

Claire - Can I ask whay you chose your 4th ICS back at Barts over Herts & Essex? Have heard positive things about Herts & Essex and just wondered as we may consider them if we need to go private in the future


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hadn't finished that last post!!!

Jesse / Lisa & Twang - Hope you are both okay - thinking of you

Lisa
xxxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Jess    hope your ok


----------



## Clairek (May 23, 2004)

Morning Ladies

Well it's packing day for me, with only 1 more sleep til my hols!  Not sure how much time I'll have to get on here today, so thought I's just say a huge 'good luck' to everyone for the next 3 weeks if you're going through tx.  Cassie - good luck with the result and hoping to see that you have had a bfp when I get home!!!!

I hope you all have a good 3 weeks - don't know how I'll manage to catch up when I get home with the amount of posts there will be on here   

Hopefully I'll be popping up to Barts when I get back to collect drugs and schedule - eeek!

So sending love to you all, be good!
Love Claire xx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

Claire Ooh enjoy yourself and I hope  you're right. am still feeling very positive.  see you in 3 weeks and bring some more sunshine back with you.  

Hi Kitten how are you hun?  

Lisa How are you feeling I'm always here for you if you need me.    

So far 2ww is going ok am round my mum and dad's so am kept busy with reading and not allowed to do anything! Long may this continue!    

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi ladies took a few days away to get my head into gear.  Feeling quite positive about the future.  I went to my GP on Thursday and I have an appointment at Barts on the 1st September just to discuss where we go from here.

Lisa - I am so sorry to hear your news, my heart goes out to you, are you sure that was the last time, do you think you would go through it all again, early days I know, you probably have a lot to think about xx   

Cassie - I am thrilled for you, congrats on PUPO you must be so excited.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

hello ladies

Jools i would go thought it again yes if we had money. nhs allow 3 goes and i dont think they will allow anymore goes.

i do have a fu in september which i will go to and see if they will do anther cycle even if i have to pay for drugs.

cassie and mel hope the 2ww ain making u  too mad. mel sounds like u are pg hun with mild ohss kicking in 

lins, star, tatti, lisa, GG, claire and mandy hoefully ur cycles go well and u get that bfp at the end 

kitten not long before u start 

Kirsty will be ur time soon 

twang how r u hun, have u decided what u will do now??

AFM well follow is 16/9 this was booked from my last failed go back in march. thats how long u have to wait. i might try and see miss tozar before but she s way untill middle of august. if there is a chance to get another cycle it wont be untill december then hopefully i can have 3 back. but maybe i should look into more indept immune tests. anyone know where i get this done
have looked about embryo adoption, this is soemthing i would concider as they put 2 blasto back. so we will see. money will play a big part of course.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Twang (Jul 5, 2008)

Hello ladies     

I just wanted to say hello and      to you all.

Those of you who have begun your journey and are injecting I will be     

Cassie awesome news on PUPO babe and I      that you get you BFP     

Jesse, been thinking of you so much and hope you doing ok.

AFM, I have not heard from the clinic as yet, I want my appointment and I want it asap.  I want to start my 3rd NHS go asap. 
Getting back to work was a good thing for me as I have a fantastic team and my boss is amazing.

I just hope we all achieve our dream of holding our baby/ies in our arms.

I hope you are all having a relaxing weekend and please know I am always thinking and praying for us all.

Marietta xox


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Twan g i hope u can get started again in 3 months time. just hope u wont have to wait longer then that for a fu.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Lisa(Jesse) - hello lovely. glad to hear from you, have been thinking about you a lot  I'm pleased you've got a fu arranged and that you're looking at your options, and I hope Barts agree to tx with you paying for drugs rather than having to go fully private. As for Immune testing, I think Dr Gorgy is supposed to be quite good. If this tx doesn't work out for us I think i'll be going down this route myself and my acupuncturist has said she'll give me some details (which I'll pass on). In the meantime, have a look at this thread, you might find something useful here. http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=243316.0

Twang - good to hear from you too. how are you bearing up? Good luck getting your fu and next tx in place. 

Jools - really pleased to hear you're positive about the future hon, and that you've got your fu in the not too distant future. Keep taking good care of yourself. 

Lins - how's the holiday and injections going?
Tatti - how's stimming? i'll be joining you soon.
Kitten - did af show in the end?
Cassie / Sweetie - how are our 2ww'ers? hopefully still full of positivity  Got everything crossed for you both.
Star - how's dr-ing going? 
Claire - have a fantastic holiday and hopefully you're schedule will be ready and waiting for your return 
Mandy - did you get your scan appt sorted out? when are you going in? 
Lisa - good luck with your first jab, in no time you'll have remembered it all and you'll be doing it with your eyes closed 
Laura / Steph / Jingle - how are you all? 

AFM - had a really good weekend with dh; cinema, festival, hanging out with friends. I've got B/L on Tues morning which i'm looking forward to (as much as you can with these things  ) and then onto stimming hopefully . I hope you've all had good weekends and have a good week ahead


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Morning everyone, just a quick post from me.....

Stimming going well so far, some injections hurt, others don't - all a bit wierd.  The craziest place I've had to do a Gonal F shot is in a Golf buggy on a golf course - highly amusing   

Going in for a few scans this week, first one this morning.  So hoping for some good results   

Sorry for the me post, will try to catch up with everyone later.  Hope you all have a good day   

Tatti.....x


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Good luck today Tatti - hope you get good news


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

Jools I am up there on 31st can't you change it to then   

Jess if I get loads of embys you can have 1 for free   

Twang I hope you get fu soon   

GG Nope af not here but coming as the twinges have started   , how are you 

Tatti a golf buggy   , you are funny I hope it wasn't moving, good luck hon

Me well I had a lovely weekend , a meal saturday night very nice , and yesurday I drove a bloomin car 19 mph    love it now DH is going to pay for me to have lessons


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

morning lovely ladies. i hope ur all doing ok.

kitten that is sweet of you hun, thank you. just make sure u get 2 really good ones for yourself 

GG i am going to see what miss tozer says when i see her, i cant see if being immune issues because i have carried ababy before. just not sure why the last 2 goes failed. is it me or the embies. thx for the link will have a look through.

Cassie and mel hope ur doing ok, mel i am sure u will get a bfp all sounding good, whens OTD?

 to everyone else.

if ur having scans today hope all is good and u have lots f folies growing.

AFM well my nam eis down for 2 embies to adopt them i cz dh dont know yet but i wold be mad to have them back within 2 to 3 months so i have tht time to talk him around to it. 
if  had the money i would do donor egg in cz but its 4500 a little too much.

hope everyone has a great day.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh ok honey   

Hope your DH comes round for you


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Kitten wish I could change the appointment that was the first one available booked it online using this new system the NHS have.  Would have been lovely to meet up and have a coffee   

Lisa I really hope dh comes around to the idea once you discuss it with him.  We won't be far behind eachother, I hope they get us both going in December what a lovely Christmas Present that would be for us both   

Tatti good luck with the scans this week x

GG hope you begin stimming real soon x

Good luck to all the ladies with scans this week and to our Cassie and Mel with their eggies on board, lets pray they get a BFP.

AFM - I was told by the consultant that you can have the eggs tested for DS before putting them back does anyone know if that is true and if so would it harm the eggs.  I want to give us the best chance this time as I am 40 this year and it is our last chance with the NHS.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys i have my next appointment on the 7th sept i have to go to the outpatients bit above pharmacy (have been there b4 when i first started so thats cool)  but didnt no if that is classed as my follow up or not as leona said as soon i have been to this appointment i can start straight away (dont no how true this is) but also do they re weight u and do bloods again ect as i have gained a few pounds and now scared that it will put me bac, i have already started exercisein and that so hopefully it wont b so bad, but if they dont weigh u again i wont need to worry so much if u no wot i mean (but will still exercise as i do want to lose weight anyways)

hopeur all ok.

oh and i saw my sisters baby for the 1st time on sat and she is sooo cute and tiny, i had a cuddle (it did make me feel sad but i managed to do it wiv out cryin so thats good).

and my pics of me holiday r now on me **


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh Stephy thats brilliant I should be up there that day as well for a scan   , Ithink it is a FU your having thats where they do them now


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

i dont have a letter tho cz leona just emailed me sayin i have ur appointment and this is it lol.
  they dont weight me    and    i shift some pounds no make that stones lol xx
my appointment is at 4pm up there if ur about then maybe we could have a cuppa xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I will try and get afternoon scan


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Hi girls hope all is well and had good weekends

am back at work today, having terrible a/f type pains and driving myself potty constantly knicker checking, trying to decide whether to test early, OTD is thurs?  very bloated as well today work trousers just doing up but did not have repeat of sat night/sun morning prob so thats cool

Mel x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh Sweetie take it easy at work hon


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

stephy my fu is 16th of spetmber and is on 2nd floor too and yes they weight u and i now since tx i have put weight on and dont know f i will lose it in 6 weeks so i might try and see miss tozer before that so i dont get weight not that it would matter much now as all nhs goes are finished. unless they can off mer another go or pct allow me 1 more go, very much doubt tho.

kitten all scans are in the morning hun xxx

how is everyone else doing

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh are they thats a bumer sorry stephy my love 

When they weighed me I said don't tell me    she said in her chineese acsent your not heavy, she made me laugh


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi Stephy

Saw your photos - look like you had a good time, obviously needed the break as you sound chirpier!! I don't think they weigh you (well the dr didn't weigh me) but I had to have all my bloods done again as it had been 12 months since last done. You will find out more at f/up as everyone is different. Hopefully they will tell you to call with day 1 of next period seeing as the waiting list has now been abolished! I did insist on getting on the scales for Leona when I saw her a couple of weeks agpo as I wanted my new lighter weight noted for prosperity!!! Won't be rsuhing to get on them if I gain a load after this next tx though!!!

Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I need to do loads of cardo b4 I start stimming I feel fat from last one probably all in my head but it will make me feel better when I am sitting on my **** during 2ww


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Evening all, hope you've all had a nice day   
Kitten - all drivers better watch out if you're going to be on the road soon.....a Kitten in charge of a vehicle    (sorry they didn't have a picture of a Kitten in a car....   )

Stephy - really glad you enjoyed your holiday, and are feeling ready to go again, 7th Sep will come round really quickly.   

Sweetie - hope your pains start to subside and work isn't too stressfull.  Bring on Thurs so you can test   

Lisa - 16th Sep will come round really quickly as well, it's only next month.  Hope you are ok   

GG - Best of luck for your baseline scan tomorrow, hope you can start stimming tomorrow as well   

Cassie - How's the 2ww going?  hope you are getting lots of rest and being looked after   

Star - how's the DR going?

Claire - think you've gone already, but wanted to say hope you have a great holiday   

Hi Jools, Lisa16, Twang, Mandy and anyone else I've missed.

AFM - had my first stimming scan today, think I have about 20 growing but they are pretty small, so they've upped my dose of Gonal F to speed things up a bit.  Another scan on Wednesday.

Quick question - has anyone been taking CO Q10  was thinking about taking it as it's supposed to help with egg growing and thickening of the lining, but not sure which one to buy and how much I need.  Does anyone know?

Tatti....x


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

Thanks for all your support and just to let you know that I'm still sane just about!   

Kitten my sister in law does lessons if you want her number.  

Jools it sounds like you've got your PMA back. Go for it.  

Jools and Lisa (Jesse) I hope  your fu's go the way you want them to.  
Hi and  to everyone else.  

Take care all. Keep positive.             

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Tatti - Ive been taking Co-enz Q10 30mg daily. I get mine from Holland & Barrett. 

Catch up tomorrow girls after my b/l scan. Glad to see lots of PMA! Thinking of you all as I toddle off to bed. xx


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Morning all, I done something naughty, I tested this morning and have got a faint positive   , obviously got to test again on thursday as thats OTD, feeling rough again have got pain    under my ribs very intense and feel a bit sick, dont think I can go to work as sitting here all crunched up, not the ideal for dental nursing as need to be able to see

Mel  xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Congrats mel, it was sounding positive for you 

ladies i need some help i need to write a reply to this for my gp, what would u say.

I advice that you discuss this issue with your GP, he will need to write to the specialist Commissioning department, stating all clinical evidence (exceptionality) as to what happened and give concrete reason that the end result will be positive.

i have 1.45 hours to do it soplease help

lisa
xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh Sweetie    it stays   , everyone whos had a bfp lately has had that pain   

Cassie yes please    how are you feeling 

Tatti I do have a pic but couldnt put it on


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Jess what have you to disscuss    I will try and help


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Kitten i have to give concret evidence why another tx would work. and why.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Because it has proven to have worked before leading to unfortunate mc at 18 weeks, You are still young enough to produse mature eggs, OH i AM USELESS SORRY not enough time to think about it


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Lisa - can you not see your GP in person?  They are very good and experienced at writing these sorts of letters - ultimtaley, your GP will have to write the letter themselves anyway.  It might be much easier if you discuss it with him/her face to face.  Most GPs are quite sympathetic.  That way, you can say what you need to and the GP will put it in a format the hospital will want to hear.  

J x


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Kitten the number is 07748030103 it's called go driving ltd. Claire is her name. She's my sister in law (EX) but the ex doesn't matter to me! If you say Cassie gave you her number she'll know who you mean. Claire is currently at home so if you give her a call she can tell you prices etc.  

Hi Lisa I'm not very good at that sort of thing but I think Jingle is right.  

Hi and  to everyone else.

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks Cassie I will


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Sweetie - that's great news!!  Sounds v. positive doesn't it.  Hope the line gets stronger and you get your bfp on thurs   

Jesse - did you get your letter sorted?  Is it to get another tx funded?  Really hope they agree hon.  

Cassie - how's your 2ww going?

Hi to everyone else.  

AFM - had my b/l scan this am so i'm now onto stimming - yay!  (Why do we get so excited about even more injections?  ) I'm being maxed out on menopur cause i'm a bit of a poor responder so keeping everything crossed that we get some good follies in the next week. I may be requesting a few follie dances from my ff friends    to help things along. x

Sorry for lack of personals in this post, i'm about to go out for a bit.  I'll catch up with you all properly later.

Mucho


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

gg how many powders you on?


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

GG yay on to the next stage    follies

Well i went to the doctors the GP that needs to fight it for me is out of the country for a month so i ahve an appointment in september to see him. the letter i put to gehter he said will help ( n of the other doctors) and he is willing to fight for me, bu its not down to the to get funding. so who knows.

dh dont want to try tx m=no more and just move to adoption, but i want to have a baby so much, its liek my women bits are too old and knackered 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Lisa    So glad your docs will help and really hope you'll get funding.  You've got pg before, I really don't understand why they think you can't again?    

J x


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Kitten - i'm on 6 powders.  

Lisa(Jesse) - thanks for my follie dance.  Hope the dr gets it all sorted out for you and that dh comes round in the meantime.  This whole experience has undoubtedly taken its toll on both of you, but with time and support from your GP i'm sure he'll want to try again too.  

Right off to make dinner now - it's really late!  Catch up in a bit. xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi jess you dont have old woman bits


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Evening Ladies  

Kitten did you ring Claire?  

Lisa I hope when you see your dr that he has a very good influence and that you can get another tx or a solution. I hope  your dh comes round soon.  

GG Hi i'm not being driven cuckoo  yet!  Infact i'm still very positive!   

Sweetie a quiet congrats to you. I'll celebrate louder on your official test day!   

I hope  everyone is well and trying to keep positive.       

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

No i was to busy hon will try find time


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

morning all,

Lisa, good luck with fighting for another treatment, I think its great your GP wants to help, sorry your DH wants to head down the adoption route, he prob thinking of all you been through and scared to do it again, I hope for you he comes round   

Cassie how is your 2ww going?  

Kitten, I am sure if the hosp see any sign of ohss with all those powders they will reduce it for you   

GG thanks hun, hows it all going with you??

Hope all you other ladies are well    - I done another one of the GP tests this morning, line stronger today, OTD tmw, cannot believe how quick this wk is going

Mel x


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2010)

Morning girls. How is everyone today. i did send a message on monday but it went awol. still raining in cornwall but it is so nice here i do not mind.    Sweetielol sounding good for tomorrow well done.  Cassie when is o.t.d how are you feeling.  Jesse hugs hun talk to dh and tell him how you feel.  Gg Mandy Jingle Tatti and all lots of love.    Afm i feel ok day 8 today 1st scan to check response to d.r on 17th aug then hopefully start stims    x x x x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning

Lins hope your ok my love I am sure you will be ready for stimms  

Sweetie I no they will its just a bit   

How are you all


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

HI ladies,  sweetielol - its all sounding very positive for you! How exciting!

Im in next wednesday for baseline scan, pleased as af decided to show today as I was paniking it wouldnt arrive and id have to down regulate for longer so thats something, still have to wait to see if lining is low enough for my to start tablets 

Hope you are all coping ok xxx


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Morning Barts Believers.....  just a quick one from me, as about to go up for another scan.

Sweetie - fab news on your secret tests, I'm pretty sure it will be official celebrations tomorrow   

GG - great news you are now starting stimms, not far behind me now.  Hope you get on ok with your new jab later   

Lins and Star- your baseline scans aren't far off now, lets hope you get to stimms straight away   

Hi Kitten, Cassie, Stephy, Lisa, Lisa16, Claire, Jools, Twang, Mandy, Jingle and anyone else I've missed   

I've got my second stimms scan today, lets see if the increased dose of GonalF did the job    

Chat later, Tatti.....x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh Good luck for scan Tatti    I hope it has worked , I didnt like gonal f my self I respond better with menapur.

Star what tablets are they


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

woops I just looked at my ticker, its actually Tuesday! I should kniow that!

Cant remember what tablets are called off top of my head, Provera I think maybe?


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Morning all

Good luck today Tatti - hope its all good news and follies are growing well.  My jabs were a little tricky and sore actually last night but still happy to be on to stimming.  Can't believe how quickly its come around.

Sweetie - def sounding positive.  I'll reserve big celebrations too until your OTD tomorrow but it's looking v. good isn't it.    

Lins - nice to hear from you from rainy Cornwall.  I too love it there and yeah a bit of rain doesn't matter, its still v. beautiful.  Hope the jabbing is going well and i'm sure you'll be nice and ready come the 17th.

Lisa16 / Star - how's injections going?  Not too long until your scan and hopefully stimming  

Cassie - how are you today.  Still full of PMA as ever - you're an inspiration!  

Lisa(Jess) - how you feeling today?  

Mandy - where are you with tx?  Lost track a bit x

Twang - did you get your fu apt?

Big   to Kitten, Laura, Jools, Twang, Jingle, Stephy, Claire, and anyone i've missed

AFM - well first stimming injections started last night.  Was a bit of a fiddle getting used to the menopur again - dh ended up mixing it which seemed to take ages this time. I'm sure we'll get faster as the week goes on.  Found these ones quite painful    Not sleeping v. well either, think my head is racing ahead now that things are moving.  Really want it to work and hoping for a reasonable amount of follies  .  Still so far so good.  I'm lucky to be in this position so i'm determind to stick with my PMA.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh GG sorry it was painful do you think its because its more powder   , glad first one out the way.


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

GG - thanks hun, am looking forward to testing tmw so I can confirm, so scared to get too excited just in case, but obviously I am chuffed    - hope the injections improve, I think with the whole process and worry we go through its very easy too not sleep well so hope u r able to rest soon   

Kitten - hows u today?
Star888 -    for your baseline scan next tuesday
Tatti - good to c gonal-f is doing its job   
Lins - good to see u enjoying cornwall despite weather, always rained there when I was a kid lol   

Cassie - how u doing   
Lisa - how r u?
To anyone I missed hope all is going well   

AFM - had really uncomfy night but went into work, now at home as felt too uncomfy and had pain under boobies/ribs again, am taking tmw off as not sure I will be up to it, this whole feeling of pain and bloating seems to come and go, all my trousers r too tight so have to wait for DH to get home so I can get case out to find old trousers from b4 loosing weight so I can breathe properly feel like I am wearing a corset    at present

mel x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Sweeite, get your pjs on and lay out on the couch!


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

hehe already in 'comfy' shorts and top getting myself a cuppa and a book to read


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Lovely ladies  

Sweetie sounds positive  to me! I don't blame you for having a read and being in comfy gear!  

Lisa How are you doing hun?  

Kitten Had I better watch out when you start to drive?   

Hi and  to star, stephy, GG, Mandy, Tatti, Lissa 16, Twang, Jingle, Claire, Kirsty and anyone else I may have forgotten.    

I'm still OK getting along as best as I can at mo tears every now and again but that's the drugs and overall lazing about doing nothing!  

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

so cassie when is otd


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Kitten OTD is next Thursday and am still feeling very positive. I'm getting signs of what could be either AF or pg and hope  it's pg related although it's a week before OTD!  

Not long till you start now eh?  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

not long at all Cassie    I am getting excited , in pain at the mo


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

I take it your AF is trying to creep up! It's not doing a very good job of it is it?!  

I hope  the pain goes away soon.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

AF arrived yesterday hon pain in **** its that painfull I want to


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Oh Kitten I wish it would go away for you.    Have you taken any ibuprofen? they'll help.  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yer they have made it a bit more tolarable


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Kitten - Yay to af arriving.  Boo to the pain.  Hope you're feeling a bit better.  Not long now until you start then.  You're taking the pill first is that correct?  When do you start??    Not sure if the pain I felt was because of all the powders i'm taking, prob got something to do with it.  Just could feel the meds going into me, which i didn't really get with the Buserelin.  Anyway, shows its working I suppose.  

Sweetie - thanks for the reassurance.  I've also been chilling this afternoon with a book so nice and rested.  Glad you're taking it easy.  Have you told your work about your tx?  So, not long now eh.  V. exciting indeed  

Cassie - those nasty confusing af type pains during 2ww are enough to drive anyone    you're doing amazingly well with your PMA  .  I'm sure its a good sign with the little ones snuggling in tight    Sending you lot of    

Tatti - how did your scan go hon?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yes I am going to be taking pills to boost testosterone levels from the 17th which is cd 15 then have another AF then stimm from day 3    which will be 31st


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Kitten I'm glad you've taken something and that it has eased a little try hot water bottle too when you get home.  

GG Thanks for the PMA it will help nicely!  I am still very positive as I have some signs that are the same as last time so it's getting exciting only a week to go till test day!   

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

what signs are they cassie


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

I'm warning you it's TMI  If I say down there is more moist you know what I mean!    also (.)(.) are getting sore which never happened last time so it could be a sign of either but I'm more hoping  it's pg as this is our last go.  I'm still positive though and it isn't over until the fat lady sings and I don't plan on doing that in public just yet!!    

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh yer that is  a    sign hon the moist bit


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Yep I agree, moist is v      x


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Thanks ladies but I wasn't sure if this early on you'd be getting signs?! Sorry for the tmi!    

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't think you could make us blush or anything this whole site is to do with our lady garden


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

That's very true!    

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Just looking at the page when DH wandered in, peered over my shoulder, went quiet and shuffled off!    

J x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Shouldnt be nosy


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi All

Hope you are all well - that injections are not too painful and any HPT prove to be positive in the newxt few days / week!!!

Been reading all your posts but I have only just started dr injections so not a lot to say. Was a bit apprehensive yesterday (1st day) but soon got into the swing of things (like riding a bike)!! 

Will keep checking in and update you when I have something to report!

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Lisa hope your ok


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Tatti* - What time were you at Barts today? I was down there from 10am-11am for my scan - wonder if I saw you?! How did your scan go?

I hope everyone else is well? Sorry I've not been keeping up lately but have been really busy with work. My theatre school has it's Summer Stage Academy this week so I have about 20 kids to keep busy every day!

I had my Day 10 scan today and all is looking good. Lining is just under 5mm but there's still plenty of time for it to thicken more before I ovulate.

Transfer will hopefully be next week sometime. Just need to wait until I ovulate!

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies

Mel ODT i cant see result changing hun so will shout for you tomorrow  

CAssie not to put dampner son thing i did feel wet down there too, but i know when i got + i did too, i think that is the drione gel hun, the sore (.)(.) is a good one, mine ust went back to normal. and keeping   is great. hopfully ur little ones are now snuggling n 1 week to go this is the hard part.

Lisa16 well done on startng again  basline will come soon.

Kitten not long now and u will be pill popping  

GG i found if u inect the moenpur slow it was a lot easier take ur time no rush  

Tatti hope ur scan went well.

Jinglebel and twang   you will both get there, Jinglebell when is ur FU

Mandy, lins, star, claire and kirsty and anyone else i have missed hello and   

AFM i emaield leona about my fu, barts are now offering appointments in december  lucky i have this one for september. I may even go private and see her on the 31 of august, just not sure if i rather save money. i only want to see miss tozer and no one else and i sure dont want to be weighted as i know i have put lots of weight on. plus i rather see her before i see my gp on the 10th of september. so dont know what to do.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi jess i hope things turn your way my love i really feel for you hon


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi Lisa (Jesse),

Don't think I have F/U.  Had one after 4th IUI.  Emailed Bart's and they said as I'm on the waiting list (? yes, apparently on the list, but maybe got put on there before they stopped it) they'll just wait until my name gets to top.  But am going to email in April to get things moving in time for June - NOT that I'm cynical about how long it takes for Bart's to do anything!    

Hope you're okay.    

J x


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Lisa(Jesse).  Is your appt in Sept with Miss Tozer?  If it is, then perhaps you should just stick with that appointment and maybe move your GP appt to the day after?  Or do you have to see your GP on the 10th?  Thanks for the advice on the menopur, i'll try it a bit slower tonight (although it was pretty slow last night)  

Jingle - the comment about your husband made me     Barts just confuses me - waiting list    Are they back to waiting lists now? Think its right you have a plan for sure.


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Hi All,

Hope your all really well, Sounds like our 2ww girlies are doing well!!! Lots of         and         for you all.

Jesse I have sent you a pm.

Sorry its not a long one from me tonight, very tired as i'm not sleeping very well at all.  Will do more Personals when i'm more awake.

Sweetie- God Luck for tomorrow, I'll be thinking of you, We need you to get the Barts Believers on a BFP streak again!!!!

Lots of Love and  

XxX


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Morning all

Thanks Lisa/Jesse I hope u and Dh are ok hun   

Sorry not getting into too many personals this morning, done my Barts clearblue and it is a      was very strong today so very pleased, if still cautious, guess that will not go    - I had another rough night, going to GP once opened for advise as woke up at half 3 with pain under boobs and felt fecking awful for around 1hr and half, was convinced was gonna b sick so crouched in front of loo resting head on seat, then come over in a cold sweat and pain lifted?? bizarre or what!? I just know I cannot face another night like that, I feel good now though    if a tad tired from it

hope everyone has a lovely day and will catch up later

Mel xx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats Mel - hope you feel better soon  

Hi Kitten and all other lovely ladies - hope the sun shines for you all today  

Can I ask you all a quick question? I have been reading about supplements that are advised to be taken while TTC and some people on this site are on 15-20 things a day (some I have never heard of)!!. I take Preganacare / Pronatal and have started baby aspirin this time also. My DH also takes a couple of things but I just wondered what your personal experiences / supplement regimes were. If you wouldn't mind sharing I might be able to find a happy medium rather than having to take out a 2nd mortgage to go to Holland & Barretts!!!!

Hope you all have a good day - shower and off to work for me (after injection of course)!!

Lisa
xxxxxxxx


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Lisa only things I have taken are Tesco's own folic acid and Aspirin as adv on my protocol, seems I will have to take this through whole of pregnancy too

mel x


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*sweetielol* - Congratulations!! That's fab news. I really hope everything goes smoothly for you.

*Lisa16* - I'm just taking Pregnacare (the one with the Omega tablets). It's the same thing I took in my own two pregnancies. I'm not sure about all the other things you can get so decided that if I don't know what it does, it's probably best not to take it! I also don't have to worry about my eggs as we're using my friends' frozen embies so I think for me it's just about keeping my body healthy.

Mandy xxx


----------



## suzia (Dec 2, 2008)

Lisa,

Re Supplements- We went to see a nutrionist at Zita West before this round of treatment, I was told to take the Pregnacare with fish oils and then DH to take wellman vitamins.  She also found that loads of people are really low on Vitamin D and that can effect it.  So I bought a small bottle of it and had 3 drops a day.  Don't know if that helped or not but we are 24 weeks  along now.  Think it helped along with the PMA and visulization. 

Suzia


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Congrats Sweetie    I took asp with iui I might take it this time   

Morning everyone


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Morning ladies, the sun is shining   

Kitten- I hope your AF pains have subsided a little, not good   

Cassie - can't believe your OTD is next week, it seems to have gone really quickly, I hope you feel it has   

Lisa - I hope you start to feel a bit more decided about what you want to do, perhaps aim for your appt in Sep and see how you feel when nearer the time   

Lisa16 - I'm only taking pregnacare (preconception) at the moment, think I will change to the one with omega3 tho, as seems to be the preferred choice. I thought about CoQ10, but think I've left it a bit late for that. I think generally eating healthily and avoiding caffine and alcohol and just being sensible is sound advice   

GG - how was last night's jab?  better I hope    are you doing anything different while stimming? heat/milk/protein etc?

Sweetie - CONGRATULATIONS    Fantastic news, I'm so happy for you.  Here's to a smooth ride over the next 9 months   

Mandy - My appt was at 11am yesterday, I arrived pretty much on the dot with DH, he was wearing a pin stripe suit, I had on black trousers and a long shirt with my hair in a ponytail (or a dear, as my neice calls it, for some strange reason   )  Where you in the waiting room at 11?? I then met my mum in the cafe afterwards.  Sounds like you've been really busy, hope you can find some time to rest nearer your transfer date   

Jingle - waiting list??  what are they on about now?  good idea to keep on top of them   

Laura - hope you're feeling better today   

Hi to Stephy, Lins, Star, Claire, Jools, Twang and everyone else   

AFM had my second stimms scan yesterday, and eggies haven't grown that much since upping my dose.  They've grown a little, but are still very slow.  They haven't decided to up my dose yet, tho they may call me today if they change their minds. Got another scan on friday to see progress.  Saw Leona for the first time yesterday, she is lovely. (Forgot to say, I saw Angela at the last scan, she is lovely as well). Leona said I'll get there, just gonna be a bit slow about it - which is me all over really   

Can anyone advise me on what I can do to help eggie growth please?  Been trying to keep belly warm (not sure how often in the day I should be doing it tho?) and trying to eat more protein (chicken, milk, yoghurt) Can anyone suggest anything else

Tatti....x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Heat , protein , milk That should do it hon   

My bloomin MIL she is so self absorbed My lil SIL had her butterflys of her earings pushed into her ears 2 weeks ago and they could only find 1 I said the other is in her ear, did they listern NO so MIL insisted on getting her new earings and they found out its still in there NO NEVER    any way she is in hospital having it out today and MIL failed to mension all this to DH he found out via ** so he rang her and all she kept on about is loosin her bloomin job which she has been going on about for months she looses it in march NEXT YEAR


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Sweetie - congratulations on your BFP!    

J x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Congrats Sweetielol, bet you're so so happy 

I am off work ill today, came home early yesterday, feeling rough.  Feel tearful, emotional, headaches, so so tired, P Pains, and everything else! 

If I am feeling better I have decided I am going to tell my boss tomorrow about IVF, I have only been there since May and wont look good, but id rather be honest then lie anymore! Plus if will be a lot easier on 2ww with time off and explaining why I cant lift heavy servers etc!  I just feel its making me feel more stressed having to think about what I am going to say after first scan as my boss will be asking.  If i lose my job then i'll get another one! 

DP really didnt want me to tell him but I just feel I really need to, to make myself feel better and not have to lie all the time! What do you ladies think?

Hope you are all ok. The BFP's need to start coming in now, Cassie are you next with OTD?

xxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi lovelies 

How is everyone this sunny/cloudy day?

*Sweetie* - how very exciting - yay yay ya for your amazing news.  You must be delighted. I know its still early days and that you're being cautious (quite rightly) but its definitely worth celebrating you *bfp*. Whoop  whoop  whoop!

*Tatti *- don't fret your follies will keep growing and you'll get lots of lovely eggs i'm sure. I'm also a bit anxious but trying not to worry about it until I know for sure with my scan next week. I bought a hot water bottle yesterday so relaxed with that (and tried a bit of visualisation although felt a wee bit daft), and also drinking loads of water. I've been really healthy food wise for a while now, although recently i've wavered a bit  I am having yogurt every am though and am only eating chicken and fish at the mo too. In addition to all that i'm taking millions of supplements but have been for a wee while so hopefully they will help too. Who knows though.

*Lisa16* - i also found a load of info on here about supplements and decided to go for it. I cross checked it with my zita west book and told the clinic and my acupuncturist and they said they wouldn't do any harm. I followed anglebump's recommendations although left a few out that I wasn't sure of. 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=226042.0

*Star* - i'm sorry you're feeling so rubbish and stressed. To be honest, I think you should tell your boss because all you're doing is creating a lot of stress for yourself hiding it. I went through exactly the same thing as you and was relieved to have the conversation with my boss. To be fair he'd guessed something along those lines anyway. My situation took a turn for the worst - ie my redundancy but that was after 15 months when I think they'd just had enough supporting me. I really feel that you need to be in the least stressful situation possible, and if you can talk about it and work out the best way for it work for both you and your employer you will feel much more relaxed. This tx is so important and you need to give it the best chance. I'm sure your boss will be understanding, after all you are entitled to some time off and I bet he will appreciate you coming to him. I know he can be difficult but hopefully he'll show the compassion that you rightly deserve. Hope that helps. Try not to worry too much, it will work out i'm sure. 

Laura, Jingle, Twang, Stephie, Claire, Jools, Mandy and anyone I may have missed (sorry)   

AFM, jabs last night were much better. Took your advice Lisa(Jess) and did them much slower which def worked. Think I was maybe a bit apprehensive about it the first night. Poor dh mixes the meds and he gets a bit flustered but we get there in the end and its really nice he's so keen to be involved. Been feeling really tired for the last week or so, reckon its the meds and I don't think i'm sleeping too well thinking about everything but other than that i'm all good. Keeping everything crossed, warm and focused for good follie growth (grow follies grow  ). Off to acu in a minute which will be lovely  and hopefully help the growth process.


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Tatti, glad it helped going slow, fingers crossed its doing what t should.

star not long now hun and ur little ones will be back with u.

cassie          not long now hun   its worked

Mel   congrats hun

Mandy hope u get that smily face soon and have them embies back.

Kitten   

lins, GG, Twang, lisa16, laura, Jools, kirsty and Jinglebell   hope ur all ok

 to our pg ladies or new mums

AFM my follow up is now 31st of August i will see Miss tozer as the 16th the appointment was for a diferent consultant one i ahve not seen before and could be ust fobbed off with well u ahve had ur 3 goes now pay, so i rather see miss tozer who i hope might help further. plus i have seen her each time. silly not decided where we go from here i guess on the 31st we will see.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Lisa(Jesse) - glad you got your appt sorted. Def better to see the consultant you're most comfortable with, who knows you and can help. You made the right decision and should have some answers/help pretty soon. Hope you're okay xx

Cassie- I missed our 2ww'er on my post! Sorry lovely, hope you're well and continuing with your pma. I'm on the train so sending you a cyber hug x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks GG for those re-assuring words, you brought a tears to my eyes and a lump in my throat! Thats how sensitive I am feeling at the moment.  I cried on phone to my boss yesterday just saying I didnt feel well! I know I will probs cry tomorrow when I tell him.  I too got made redundant from my last job but they couldnt admit my tx was reason.  If I get another  pay off I wouldnt mind! 

I'm going to look for work in a school or something so I have holidays off! 

Hope you are all ok.  Hi Lisa(Jesse) how you doing? x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Star   hope you ok hon

Jess glad you got a closer app hope you get what you want hon


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Lovely Ladies  

Sweetie I'm so pleased for you having a lovely BFP.  

Lisa (Jesse) I hope  this appointment proves fruitful and gets you what you want.  Have you spoken to DH yet?  

Kitten not long till you start now.  

GG thanks very much and yes I'm still positive.  

Hi and  to everyone else there's too many to mention and I'm tired!  

I'm still keeping sane although feel pretty sure it's worked this time. Positivness is at it's maximum!  

Love n  to all wherever you are Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Afternoon Cassie how are you sweetie


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

hi kitten/cassie x

cassie when is OTD this thurs or next? Did you have 1 or 2 transferred?


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I think next thurs and she had 2


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Star Kitten is right I had 2 transferred the best 2 we have ever had so am hopeful  . Next thursday i'm sure I'll let everyone know!  

Kitten I'm hunkydory although a bit nuts but there's nothing new there eh?! What about you ladies all ok?

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

You maybe nutts but I luv ya


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

hey girls, back from GP, seems I have a case of Reflux/heartburn, been given some tabs to see if eases it so fingers crossed leaset I know now   
SPoke to Yemi earlier and have scan booked for 26th July could of done 19th but am off on 26th and DH will be able to come with me and we has his 2 girls so we can go out round London for day   

mel xx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

July sweetie thats a way off! lol!


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Mel that's good news lets hope  it now keeps at bay.  

Kitten thanks  same to you too!  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

see what happens when you get pg   

I suffer with that now what am I going to be like when I get pg


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

LOL doh I meant August, shows how much I go back and check what I have written xx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Sweetie May I join you and then we can  all be known as the barmy army! Lets all be nuts!    

Soon there'll be no room for sane people!  

Love n  Cassie X


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Nuts I am nuts fricken crazy


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI all,

Cassie i am so glad u feel its worked   it has, the next week will come round fast.

Mel at least u will be almost 8 weeks then, will see more of a baby/s then.

Kitten i think its only the insane that go to barts anyway.

i ust got an email from Kim and my appointment is now the 24th at 7.30 i am happier, if she decieds to do a scan at least i wont have af then too.  shame its so late really but its a cancelation so cant be too choosey.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh thats good hon, do you no what will happen on that day


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten was that for me


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yes sweetie


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Kitten, its in the room at the far back on the right as u enter. some times she scans other times its ust talk about what went wrong and what to do next time. that is it. last 2 times i got my drugs ready to start but that wont be this time. so maybe just talk and then i will leavei, maybe never to go to barts again. i dont know. appointment lasts for 30 mins or longer if need be, she never rushes u out, will answer any questions. she is really nice, understanding and patient. worth paying for. my first appointment was in women out patence and was so rushed, felt like a number not a person.

lisa
xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh I hope they help you hon    feel kinda    are you sure you don't want an egg of mine


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

kitten, think of urelf hun get urself pg. then worry about others after. i dont think they allow embryo adoption in this country.
once i ahve had the appointment i will know more. shame no one else has had 3 and come back and hadgood nes, i think most leave and go private or give up, not sure.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I don't no hon   

I will get pg  then I will help you ok


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

awww that is sweet, i so hope u get pg and a few for the freezer hun, that would be great 

but i dont think they allow it here not sure tho

lisa
xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

well I shall ask why the bloomin not    I think I put down for egg shear but I will only give them to those i no


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey guys how r u all??

im ok still have my bad days when it all gets to me but im dealin wiv things pretty well   
im not sure who im havin my fu wiv as i havent  had a letter, as leona just emailed me do u reacon i willget a letter??


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Stephy

I did get a letter for follow up but for aqua  and the last  one I had I just had email.


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Tatti* - I think we left the clinic at about 11am so we may have just missed you! Sorry to hear things haven't grown much but hopefully things will pick up soon and you'll get lots of good eggies.

*jesse4ever* - I'm glad you're getting to see Mandy Tozer. She's definitely the most compassionate doctor there and she'll do everything she can for you. I'm pretty sure you can adopt embryos in this country, it's just that the couple offering them are not allowed to gain financially from it, which means people willing to offer them are few and far between :-(

*star888* - *hugs*

*Cassie 76* - Glad you're feeling so positive. I have to admit, I felt pretty positive after both my transfers and both ended in a lovely bfp! I really really hope it has worked for you and that you get a really sticky one!

*AFM:* My friend had a call from Barts asking me to come in for another scan on Friday. But unfortunately I can't make the appointment because my theatre school has a performance on Friday afternoon and I have to be there. I tried to call them but as usual couldn't get through. So I sent them an email but am still waiting to hear back. I really hope they let me continue this cycle and go for my next scan on Monday. I'm not expecting to ovulate until Monday at the earliest anyway, and transfer will be 3 days after ovulation, so I can't see that a scan tomorrow will make much difference? I really really hope it'll be okay. I feel really bad but I just can't miss this performance tomorrow. After that, I will be on annual leave for a week so won't have any other clashes. Oh, I really hope they don't make me cancel the cycle, I'd be gutted!!

Mandy xxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Mandy i cant see them calceling because u cant make 1 appointment expecially if ur not about to ovulate. hopefully u will get a reply tomorrow, but as u say monday should be fine.  I will have to ask if ppl can donate there embies but like u said not many ppl would  do that. i know many ladies to not renew there frozen embies so they have just perished 

lisa
xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi All

Thanks for the supplement advice - will find a happy medium with what currently taking and adding a few things, although probably should have thought about the extras sooner!!!

*Star* - I think you should also be honest with your boss. The deceit is obviously making you more stressed than the tx alone. Being honest will at least remove that weight from your mind 

*Jesse / Lisa* - I hope your appointment goes well and you get some answers 

*Sweetie* - Congrats on BFP. Hope scan soon arrives and all is well

*Cassie* - not long now - keep up the PMA!

Hi Stephy, Kitten, GG & Mandy - hope you are all well? I am bound to have missed someone but can't check back all the posts as I am writing this so please do forgive me!!!

AFM: Day 3 of dr went okay, although still feel bit nervous about jabs, but not sure why!!! Not thinking about the whole tx thing too much this time - just trying to zone out of getting bogged down in the 'what if' scenarios that I always seem to play out in my mind and worry about. What will be, will be. Still trying to get to gym whilst meds allowing me too as determined to keep off the weight that I have managed to lose but am waiting for ****ty feeling and headaches / tiredness to kick in!!

Catch up with you all tomorrow

Lisa
xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Evening all   

What you all up to


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Hello Kitten!    

Have poorly tummy as ate bad lunch out.    Never mind.  Waiting for a friend on another thread to give birth.  She's been in hospital since yesterday morning for an induction.  Not heard from her since just before lunch, so reckon I'll hear something soon.  

What about you?  

J x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh hon hope your all right hon

Oh never waited for someone to give birth


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Waited for my sister, but not with as much enthusiasm, I must say.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

hmmm yes 

I am sitting watching big bang therory and my friend is firting on ** to me lol


----------



## Jinglebell (Dec 5, 2008)

Ah always good.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

is fun sometimes but his on the wine lol


----------



## jools70 (Nov 19, 2009)

Just dropping in to bookmark xx

Hope everyone is doing OK, have a lovely weekend will catch up soon.

Back to work on Monday after the mc, hope no one asks any difficult questions.


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey jools i hope ur ok im so sorry to hear of ur loss    i also had a mc last month but i was only just under 3mths and that is hard enough let alone how far u was.

ireally hope u have a easy time at work hun wiv no questions      i    that we will get there hun xxxx

how is eery one else? xx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*jools70* - I hope everything goes okay with your return to work. I'll be thinking of you xxx

I got an email back from Barts and they have booked me for a scan on Monday. They said it'll be fine as long as I don't ovulate over the weekend. So fingers crossed all goes well. I shouldn't ovulate until at least Monday so it should be fine.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies  

Thanks so much for the encouragement and yes I'm still positive!   

I hope  all you lovely ladies are well and trying to keep positive  as best you all can.  

Jools I hope  work goes well for you.  

Mandy I'm sure you'll be just right for Monday.   

Love n  to all Cassie X


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Evening all, just a little post from me tonight, as feeling a bit poo...

Had my 3rd stimming scan today, and little eggies are still quite small.  They are growing, but slowly. Barts are happy tho, just gonna give me a couple more days stimming. So at the mo, we expect EC next Weds.

Got on a bus after my scan to pop up Oxford St, and forgot to buzz my Oyster card. Inspector got on the bus and fined me £25...... after going through all the details of the fine, he said to me "don't let it ruin your day".... and I just burst into    I felt like such a wally, but I just couldn't stop. I then got off the bus and walked down Oxford st with tears rolling down my face. I then ran into John Lewis and hid in the toilet until I felt better......  What a wally, it is so unlike me, I'm blaming it on the silly drugs   

Quick question, after EC, did you girls just get the train home??  did you feel ok to do that??

Sorry for no personals today, not feeling myself   

Tatti....x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

Tatti   shame they didnt let u off the fine, its something u coud do without. The drugs really do mix with ur emotions hun and sorry to say it will get worse. Hun after EC they keep u there for 2 hours or untill u feel ready to leave. u will feel ready to leave and yes i gto the train home which was fine, no pain or nothing 

jools   hope work goes ok first day is always the hardest.

Mandy glad monday is ok, hope u dont ovulate between now and monday 

cassie i am so glad u ahve good        i am sure it will help 

Laura nice chatting to you last night, looking forward to meeting up next week   

GG, star, lins, Kirsty, Kitten, Jinglebell, Twang, stephy, claire or anyone i have missed   hope everything is going well where u are in ur treatment.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Cassie 76 (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi  

Tatti lots of          for you.

It's defo the drugs.  

I did go on train but dont think Bart's were too happy with that but I was the best I've ever been this time. Can I advise that you drink at least a pint of water about 3 to 4 hours prior to going as you'll feel a lot better.  You must have someone with you when you leave the hospital. I know some DP's /DH's don't or can't hang around but do it as it'll be safer all round.

I hope  you're feeling brighter now.  

Lisa (Jesse) How are you doing today?  
 
Love n  Cassie


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Tatti* - *hugs* The meds made me really teary aswell. I think it must be all the excess hormones! I've never had an ec so can't talk from experience, but I know my friend was very drowsy after hers and went home and slept for quite a while. You'd probably be okay on the train as long as you've got someone with you to look after you.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

Jools - I hope the return to work isn't too traumatic. Can you just go in f ro few hours on the first day? I am not sure if this is possible as don't know what job you do. Good luck.xx

Tatti - I know others who have got the train (with partners / Mum's) as they had no choice but we drove in and I am glad because I felt really woozy afterwards and don't know if I could have handled being jostled on public transport. Also, it was just the same price for us to drive in, pay congestion and parking as it was 2 train fares (and more comfortable!) - just gave ourselves plenty of time becuase of possible traffic jams. Just as well we did as they were a bit concerned about me though as they collected 21 eggs, I was very pale afterwards and they gave me more O2 as was quite dizzy. Everyone reacts differently to anaesthetic so as long as you have someone with you you should be okay

Hi to everyone else - hope you are well?

AFM: dr meds have kicked in and tiredness has arrived. Am fine till about 1 pm then ready for bed!! Struggling to stay awake now so will sign off and get snuggled up in my pit!!! Nite all.xxxx


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks Lisa, Cassie, Mandy and Lisa16   's to you all.

My DH will be with me the whole time, he's just suggested maybe we drive in for EC, as it will be more comfortable for me.  We're coming from Colchester though, so quite a journey.  I'm thinking it may be easier to get the train, as long as I feel ok, it will be quicker to get home probably.  Maybe we'll see nearer the time.

Lots of   's to everyone, I know that's what I need right now...DH giving me plenty   

Feeling v. tired now, so hope to catch up more over the weekend

Tatti...x


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Tatti 

I was really poorly after my Egg Collection. I was so thankful that me and DH drove in.  I was in at 8:30am for my EC and wasn't allowed to go till nearly 4pm, I had to have more fluids and oxygen as I passed out and had a really low BP.  I'm really sorry if Ive scared you, I really don't mean to.  I don't react well at all to the drugs.  Although the plus side is the biscuits and the tea were lovely!!!  I'm sure you will be fine, Although I would def recommend driving, we had to come from Benfleet so I know what you mean about the train being quicker. 

Hope everyone else is all good. Lots of   for you all.

XxX


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Morning all 

How are we all?

*Tatti* - sorry you've having such a miserable time. The drugs are messing with me too at the moment, really tired all the time and just don't feel myself at all. Had a wee  last night for no reason really, just feeling  Not sure what the best thing is to advise really on the travel front as I live in London, but reckon comfort over time might be the best option. Your EC has come round sooo quickly. Here's a wee follie dance for you      

*Jools* - all the best with going back to work. I really hope people are sensitive, which i'm sure they will be. Try and enjoy your weekend and not let it worry you too much 

*Cassie *- how's our 2ww'er today? Less than a week to go which is exciting and so pleased you've managed to hang onto that PMA  Thinking of you. 

*Lisa16 *- booo to those meds making us all sooooo tired. Hope you managed to get a good nights rest 

*Mandy *- good luck Monday, really  everything works out for you.

*Kitten* - how are you lovely lady? AF still here or are you now waiting to start on the pills? Not long now ...

*Star *- sorry if I made you cry the other day  , but I did/do know exactly how you're feeling with the work stuff. Did you tell your boss in the end? Hope you're feeling a bit less stressed. How's the jabbing?

Lisa(Jesse) / Twang / Jingle / Stephy/ Kirsty / Lins / Claire 

AFM - i'm struggling a bit at the moment. These drugs have wiped me out, i'm just sooo tired all the time and just don't feel myself. I'm not really managing to sleep well at night - too many racing thoughts and when I lie down in the day and get up I feel a bit light headed. I'm fairly sure this is all normal with these drugs (i've not taken this much menopur in a tx before) but a bit of reassurance from you all wouldn't go a miss. Also got a bit upset yesterday. Was following another ff-ers's diary who had got a lovely bfp, but it made me think back to my own pregnancy earlier in the year and my PMA took a momentary nose-dive and the tiredness does nothing to help bolster me back up again. Worried if i'm feeling like this on day 4 stims, what am I going to be like on 2ww Sorry, to sound so flat just had another rubbish nights sleep. I'm sure i'll be back to my jolly self later after I see my niece later today 

   to you all x


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi everyone, how are we all today?

GG - I'm sorry to hear you're feeling a bit    at the moment, I do think its the drugs. If you're feeling tired, try to get as much rest as possible (easier said sometimes) I know what you mean about the crying, can't seem to control myself as well at the mo. I think you're right about having comfort on the way back from EC, probably best.

Laura - thanks for the EC advice, I suppose you never know how you're going to be, some people are fine and others aren't.  So I might drive, where did you park, out of interest?

Jools -Really hope work is ok for you on Monday, hopefully the day will go quick for you and you get back into the swing of things   

Hi Kitten, Cassie, Stephy, Lisa, Lins, Sweetie, Lisa16, Star, Claire, Twang, Mandy, Jingle and all other Barts ladies    

I'm still feeling a little silly today.  I was driving back from the hairdressers singing along to Florence and the Machine really loudly and enthusiastically and tears kept rolling down my face    I think I'm going slowly    Please tell me this is normal??

Tatti....x


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

afternoon ladies,

wow you really are struggling, i am so glad i had n side effects at all, well only cried for no reason. sad tv shows etc but that was it. 

EC i was completly fine, and felt norml so the travel home was fine. i know everyone is differet but they wont let u go unless u feel ok, as they know lots travel by train.

on my last go i had to have extra oxygen too but did recover fine.

hope you all feel better soon, 2ww is slightly worst expecially if u fall pg so get used to it ladies as i hope u get ur BFPS.

lisa
xxx


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*Gregorys Girl* - I had a similar reaction to the drugs in the past - a lot of insomnia and that feeling of being unable to 'shut down' properly in order to go to sleep. I hated it. Both times it didn't pass until I was in the 2ww and then suddenly I was able to sleep for England and would be nap all day long!

*Tatti *- Definitely normal! I would well up at the silliest little things! The meds turn us all into total plonkers! *lol* I'm so glad I'm doing a natural cycle this time.

*AFM:* Still no LH surge which is good. We're heading down to Sussex to visit family tomorrow. I'll take my laptop but not sure how much I'll get online. My mum is booked for her surgery on Thursday so I'll be spending lots of time with her. But I'll still be travelling to Barts when needed for scans/transfer. I'll definitely try to keep you all informed when the transfer happens!

Hope everyone else is well?

Mandy xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Afternoon peeps

*Jools* - all the best with going back to work. I really hope people are sensitive, which i'm sure they will be. Try and enjoy your weekend and not let it worry you too much









*Cassie *- how's our 2ww'er today? Less than a week to go which is exciting and so pleased you've managed to hang onto that PMA







Thinking of you.









*Lisa16 *- you ok sweete

*Mandy *- good luck Monday

*GG* - how are you lovely, My AF has gone now and waiting to start pills

*Star * How's the jabbing?

Lisa(Jesse) / Twang / Jingle / Stephy/ Kirsty / Lins / Claire 

Hope everyone having a great wekend I hope


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Tatti, 

We parked at an underground car park just outside the hospital.  I think its called west smithfield.  If you come out of the fertility centre and turn left, go down the couple of little steps, there is a little sweet shop on the right (you can pay congestion in there) and just in front of you there is railings, if you walk over that way you will see the car park hut.  Its so good, its only £2 per hour so for london that is really really good.  It used to cost us between £10-£12 (parking & Congestion) for us to both go up to Barts as apposed to £30ish on the train.  When you have EC don't forget to take pennies up there aswell for your anti-bi-otic perscription.  

XxX


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi ladies

Hope you are all okay.

GG - I feel exactly the same and am only on day 4 of dr!! If I remember correctly though from last time, my mood, tiredness and tears improved with starting stimming meds - except then I just felt bloated due to all my eggies!!!

Kitten - Hello luv. How are you?

How is everyone else - you are all very quiet.

AFM: I am shattered again. Been to gym and then food shopping and nearly had a meltdown as it was so busy and I just wanted to get out of there. Done sod all since coming home (except put washing machine on!) - and then sat on my ****!!! What you all up to?

Lisa
xxxx


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Tatti - Just read your Florence and the Machine post - it only takes one thing to trigger the tears and often it is something that doesn't make any sense!! Be reassured you are not alone - the meds cause temporary insanity!xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey tatti i always drive from colchester to barts when we go it only takes about an hour and a half although we have done it in a hour and 20mins. if traffic is good that is. where bouts in colchester  r u ya??
how is everone else?xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning and a lovely one it is 

Why has it been so quiert on this thread    I don't like it    I feel detached


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Morning Kitten

It has been quiet, people are also probably away with holidays or doing other things - always busier during the winter when people stuck indoors!!! How are you? I am just getting ready to go the gym.xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I am good thanks Going to do a work out later I am doing the 30 day shed and its brilliant I amtoning up fast but I swear at the tv


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

morning ladies,

kitten ur missing my 10 million posts a day. just seams strange coming on here now as i am not having tx at barts. i know i have my fu still  on the 24th, its hard not knowing if i will ever have anymore tx again and being around lots of ladig doing tx.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Lisa(Jesse) - I understand how you feel but you are an integral part of this thread and all of us on here are extremely fond of you. You're v supportive, a fountain of knowledge and just lovely. I fully get that it's tough being around those of us in tx tho, and that you need space. Sending you a cyber hug coz I'm on my phone at my mnd-in-laws x

kitten - know what you mean about it being quiet. Thought I'd lost the thread at one point. So what's this 30 day thing you're doing?  

AFM- Thanks for all your reassurances about my meds, tiredness and general looniness. Feeling a bit better. My niece cheered me up yesterday and I got a good nights sleep finally. Weird dreams tho. I'll catch up again later when I get home and send some personals. Hope you're all well tho. Xxx


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Ladies, sorry I didnt have 'notify' active on the thread so only just read all new posts!

Hope everyone is ok. im so so tired and cant wait to start my drugs which may hopefully not make me feel as tired!

AFM - I go for Baseline scan on Tuesday, hopefully all is on track as I have had a really heavy AF since last week! Not looking forward to scan as never had one when ive had af before! Not quite sure how that will work! anyone else has that?

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi Star - good luck with your b/l scan this week. I think the thought of a scan during AF is worse than it is. I had one last year and it was okay. Doesn't feel much different and wasn't messy or anything. It will be fine I'm sure


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

HI Lovely Ladies,

Sorry I have been a little quite, I have been reading everything, I just don't feel that I have alot going on atm.  Hopefully not long though and we will be back on the treatment roller coaster.  Its strnage really, I'm kind of missing injecting and the way it sends you a bit   . At least I know there is something going on when you feel like that!!!  

I have a bit of a Question, Does anyone know where I can get a Zita West CD from? Ive looked loads of places on the internet but can't seem to find one  Also, For this next round of treatment, Can anyone recommend any vits I should take?? I take the Sanategon Pro natal 1 a days at the moment.  

Hope your all ok.  Jesse (Lisa), I know how hard you are finding coming on here, but as mentioned before we would all be lost without you.  I hope and pray you will be on the roller coaster again with me, I know that Mandy Tozer will do all that she can to help you!  And anyway, you never know you may get your miricle  before then!!! 

Hope everyone is ok.  

Love To all
Laura XxX


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning all

Jess We miss you hon   

GG my 30 day shread is a intence work out thats on dvd its 20 min a day.

Star hope scan go's well this week hon

Laura I don't no about Zita sorry , I just take folic acid  and preconception pregnacare and whey protein to help my follies grow nice and mature.

I can't belive it I start next week


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

morning all 

laura- good to hear from you chickadee. I'm not handling stimming at the mo swing from loony lows to manic highs daily it would seem. Know what you mean tho, think we feel we have more control when injecting / scanning etc. I got my zit west cd from amazon but think you can order it direct from her website too. Cheaper on amazon tho. I'm taking loads of vits and sups - I'll post later with the link. 

Kitten - I'm impressed by your stamina. Not long now until you start woo hoo!!  

Hope everyone else well. On the way to my fab upholstery course so on my phone again. Will catch up later at home.


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Why thank you hon    my DH say's the same   

The dam Hormoans hon


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Hello, I'm feeling a bit better now, thanks for your support ladies, it means a lot. I went for afternoon tea with the girls on saturday, and was worried I would just burst into tears at some point, but I was fine, the girls really cheered me up (as did the big fat scones !)

*Kitten* - I know, it is really quiet on here these days, don't know what everyone is up to! You start next week?? wow that has come round quickly, bet you're excited now 

*Star* - have you told work about your treatment yet? hope they are ok with you. Best of luck for your baseline scan tomorrow 

*Cassie* - Only a few more days until you test, how exciting !! Hope you are ok. Quick question, when you mentioned drinking a pint of water 3-4 hours before, did you mean 3-4 hours before having the EC?? (sorry being a bit silly)

*Sweetie* - I hope your heartburn/reflux has subsided and you are feeling a bit better 

*Lisa16* - how's the DR going? are you still feeling really tired?

*Jools* - I hope you get on ok at work today, and people are sensitive with you 

*Stephy* - I live near Marks Tey, so just outside of Colchester. I'm used to getting the train in, as that's where I worked and DH works in London, but think we will drive in for EC. Sounds like that the best advice from people, at least I know I'll be comfortable 

*Mandy* - Were you up for a scan today? I was as well, I may have seen you. What time were you there?

Hi Laura, Jingle, Lisa, GG, Lins, Claire, Twang and all you other lovely Barts ladies.

AFM I had my final scan this morning, and we now have lots of lovely follies. Think there were over 15 on my right, and about 6 on my left. And think we have about 8 over 15mm (think those stats are right?!?) so all sounds really good. GG, your follie dance must have worked  I'm now waiting for the call tonight to let me know what time to take the trigger injection, then a drug free day tomorrow, followed by EC on Weds. I can't believe how fast the process has been, it only feels like yesterday I was doing my first ever injection!

Quick Q, before doing trigger injection, do you have to take it out of the fridge for a while before doing the jab??

Tatti....x


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi ladies,

Tatti _ Yes I was just honest and told my boss the truth rather than lying and he was ok. I had to as I was stressing too much about it all.  He was ok about it and said it shouldnt affect anything which has took a stress off me 

I am worried about my baseline tomorrow as I still have quite a heavy AF and not looking forward to the whole thing and if my lining will be thin enough, beings as its all still coming away! Sorry TMI!
Good luck tatti for EC, its all sounding good 

Has anyone else had scan whilst having AF and how am I going to work that? Go to the loo first so I am ready for internal?

Hope you are all ok. xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Tatti I never took it out for a while   , it sure is silent   

I well excited   , Glad your better hon

I had af when I had b/line hon   , yours is hevey and thats good means you will have a perfect lining


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hope so Kitten, thanks hun.  Will let ya know tomoz. Fingers crossed, getting all so closer now, really am scared!


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies

I do miss you all too, as i feel part of it here even tho i doubt i wilhave any further tx at barts.

Tatti good luck fro that calland sounds like u have a nice amount of follies there.

Star good luck for tomorrow i am sure it will be fine hun.

GG if ur baseline next week??

lins hows jabbing going?

Lisa16 has anything changed rom ur last cycle??

mandy how did ur scan go?

Kitten not long hun and ur starting

stephy ur fu will come soon, ready to start again in a month or so.


Cassie not long to go now hun few days heres some          its worked hun

Laura u can borrow my zita west cd and copy it if u want save £15.

twang hows u sweetie

kirsty not long now and all ur tests will be done.

Jingle hows u hunny

okwho have i missed, if anyone   

AFM dh and i have talked if we dont get another go with barts we will look into embryo adoption and maybe try that in a few months.

lisa
xxx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ah Thats great hon glad DH has come around  

Your most welcome Star

OMG if my new big boss keeps coming out I will    he has scary eyes


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi all

Good to hear from you *Lisa(Jesse) *and i'm glad that dh has come around and that you have a plan for the future. Hopefully you'll have a good fu with Ms Tozer. And if you do move away from Barts this thread will still be your home. Thinking of you  I had my b/l scan last week so am onto horrible stimms this week.

*Star *- pleased you told your boss. You sound a lot less stressed, well apart from b/l scan tomorrow but i'm sure it will be absolutely fine and you'll be stimming along with me and Tatti.

*Kitten* - I bet dh is impressed with your stamina ya little minx 

*Tatti *- 'Come on the follies'. Excellent news, i'm really pleased you got a good amount and hope that tomorrow is a pain free, and fruitful experience  As for trigger inj - leave it in the fridge until you need to take it.

*Lins* - you back from Cornwall? When's your b/l coming up?

*Mandy* - how was your scan? Hope you didn't ovulate at the weekend.

*Cassie* - how's our 2ww-er getting on? Wow, its not long now. Keeping everything crossed and sending you lots of   .

Stephy, Jingle, Twang, Laura, Kirsty and anyone else   

AFM - I seemed to have calmed down a bit on the meds. Went on a bit of a downer on Fri (have I told you this before, can't remember as my brain just doesn't seem to work these days ), and PMA took a momentary nosedive. I had a good time playing with my niece though on Sat/Sun and she managed to put a smile on my face. Apart from that weekend was fairly dull. Have a scan on Wed to see how my follies are coming along and I may be crying out for a follie dance on my return (rather than the alternative of just crying ), so be warned.


----------



## Lisa16 (Jan 11, 2009)

Evening ladies

Tatti - Good news on the follie front - hope EC goes okay

GG - Glad you are feeling a bit better - I have yet to have a really bad day this time around but am sure there is one waiting round a corner soon for me!!!

Star - Good luck for b/line, am sure you will be fine. You are probably more mortified than the drs (remember they have seen all sorts so don't worry about the period). I have had to have internal scans when bleeding with miscarriages and it isn't as messy as you might imagine so don't worry. Glad you feel better for telling your boss - honesty is always the best policy.x

Jesse / Lisa - what does embryo adoption involve? Don't really know a lot about that

Jools - How did work go? Hope you are okay?

Hi to Kitten, Casssie, Stephy, Lins, Mandy, Sweetie and anyone else I have missed

AFM: Jabs continue. Got period today so don't know what is med induced tiredness and what is related to AF - just feel crap and tired so going to be in a mo!!!
B/line next week so will see how am doing. I know they plan to reduce my stimming meds after a kick start due to large number of eggs collected last time - just hope they don't reduce too much!! Will have to wait and see

Hope you all have a good evening

Lisa
xxxxxx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Lisa16

embryo adoption is really using embies that cople nolonger want or they use both an egg donor and sperm donor and creat embies. there is no adoption registery so no way to trace biological parents. its quite simple really i have to have a scan here on day 10 or 12 to check womb lining and then go over to where i will have ET fr day 19. they put 1 to 3 blasto back. that is it really.

good luck with baseline next week. i am so glad the drugs didnt effect me at all, no tiredness only weight gain lol

lisa
xxx


----------



## Laura200012001 (Jun 1, 2010)

Jesse (Lisa)- That would be great if I could borrow that, Do you think you can bring it with you on thursday?

Sorry Girls, no personals tonight, feeling pretty crappy. Got a nasty pain in my right side near where my ovary is. Not sure what that is as i'm CD 26 today and according to my Clear Blue monitor haven't ovulated this month.  

XxX


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi all

jess how much is embryo adoption?


----------



## firebolt1982 (Aug 24, 2009)

*star888* - Good luck for your scan tomorrow. I've had a scan at the tail-end of my af before and it wasn't too bad. But I've also had a scan while bleeding heavily during a miscarriage and that was a bit rubbish, but mostly due to the circumstances rather than the bleeding. I took some baby wipes with me and had a little 'freshen-up' right before the scan which made me feel a bit better.

*Tatti* - Yes I was! I was there from about 9.45am till about 11am. I was wearing a pink vest top and jeans. I was on my own today cos my friend had to work. What time were you there?! Glad to hear the scan went well 

Hope everyone else is well?

*AFM:* I had my scan today. My lining is a lovely thick 10mm and I have a huge 24mm follicle ready to pop! But my OV tests are still negative which surprised the doc. I need to test again tonight and tomorrow morning and he fully expects it to be positive in the next 24 hours. I won't need any more scans. Just got to wait for the surge and then they will book et in for about 3 days later. At the moment we're guessing it'll be around Friday but won't know for sure until after the surge.

Mandy xxx


----------



## Lorny (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi ladies,

Thought i'd come & introduce myself. My name's Lorna & I'm currently going through my first cycle of ICSI at Barts, all a bit daunting but it's been re-assuring being able to read your posts. I've got two more scans this week & then should be having EC next week, fingers tightly crossed!

-x-


----------



## Gregorys Girl (Jun 7, 2010)

Morning all

How are we on this lovely rainy day?

*Jools / Sweetie *- I forgot you on my post yesterday  How rubbish of me. I hope you're both doing okay and that your first day back at work wasn't too horrible Jools. How are you sweetie?

*Lorny* - welcome to our thread all the girls are really lovely and supportive on here so you'll get lots of help, encouragement and support when needed. I'm going through my first ICSI at Barts too (so relative newbie on this thread as well) and will also be having scans this week and EC next so looks like we're cycling together. What meds are on you on for yours? Keeping everything crossed for you  (and for me  ) that things work out.

*Mandy *- that's great about your scan but weird about the OV test . So what happens with a natural ivf, i'm a bit clueless but interested.

*Cassie* - how are you lovely? Hope all okay and that PMA is still going strong. Not long now until OTD ...

How's everyone else doing today?   to you all. More perso's later once i get home from my course.

AFM - I was having a good day yesterday until DH told me that one of our friends is pregnant. Honestly you would think hearing this news would get easier. She's not a close friend or anything but I did have a momentary pang of 'its just not fair', 'its so easy for all of our friends to get pregnant ...' - you know, the usual. Anyway, had a wee , PMA had a slight dip, but as DH says, 'our time will come'


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Morning peeps

Wecome Lorna   I will be starting my 2nd ICSI next week   

GG    I don't think it does get easy at all

I am good good this morning back ok now


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi ladies, had scan, lining around 5 ish but for some reason I heard them mention 15 on left ohs and 16 right. Surely that can't be follicles? I'm down reg'ing! 

Got to have blood tests now!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Star I think it must be follies its ok tho as they are probably really tiny need to grow now


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

I'm having fet so don't want them to grow  hopefully blood is ok and I can start tablets tonight. If ok I could be looking at fey end of next week beginning of week after! Argh!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

oh sorry hon no growing folllies      oh not long then hon


----------



## Tatti (Mar 9, 2010)

Morning all, what a horrible day   

Lisa- please stay on this thread, we love having you here. It's nice that we don't have too many girls on here, as we can keep up with each other and it feels more personal (unlike the cycle buddies thread, that is a nightmare to keep up with) It sounds like you are getting your head round the next step for you and DH   

GG - Here's a follie dance for you         grow, grow, grow... Best of luck for the scan tomorrow. I'm up there for EC in the morning, booked in for 10:15, so I'll be there about an hour before - may see you!

Star - Glad you told work and they are fine with it. I definitely think it's best to be honest, as it really does take away the stress for you, you've nothing to hide now. In terms of your scan today, that sounds totally right.  We felt the same, we thought we'd have no follies due to DR, but you do, and they are just really really small. What are your blood tests for?

Mandy - I arrived at 10:50, so may have missed you. I don't recall seeing a lovely lady in a pink vest - sorry. Hope you OV soon, so you can get moving with ET.

Laura - sorry to hear you're in some pain, really hope it stops soon   

Lorny - welcome to the thread, you're definitely in the right place for support and friendship during your Barts treatment. Best of luck for your scans this week, lets hope you get some good results   

AFM - did my trigger inj last night. Had a moment of panic at 9pm when I suddenly remembered I had to do it, as thought I was going to forget, but darling DH had it all under control and had his eye on the time (thank goodness he has a normal functioning brain at the mo!)  Did it at 10:15pm.  Having a drug free day today - feels v. wierd as keep thinking I've forgotten to do something    Anyway, feeling ok today, had to deal with my decorater this morning and point out the bits I'm not happy with, and tell him I wanted to change the colour - ooops, prob not the best time for a girl to be deciding important things  

Hope you are all ok today        

Tatti....x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Tatti you forgot me     , Hope you have a nice drg free day


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Morning all how r u all??

Tatti, good luck for EC tmw, make sure u rest up after and stock up on painkillers, and have DH run around after u    hope u get lots of lovely eggies   

Kitten hun, how r u doing, not long now whats the countdown to pill popping at??   
GG - best wishes for you scan hun tmw   
Lorny - welcome    x
Lisa16, Jesse/lisa and anyone I missed hope u are all doing well girls   

AFm - made the mistake of having curry last really fancied it, I took my reflux tab and glass of milk b4hand, and gaviscon b4 bed and still woke up in agony, so another day off feeling very tired and rough right now, nausea I could cope with but pain is horrific, sorry to moan girls

Mel xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Oh Sweetie I feel for you I get that acid reflux   , Its 7 days till pill popping


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

Tatti blood test is to make sure I've not got ohss. As lots of follies! 

Wish u all the best for ec, not long now Hun and you'll be pupo! 

Hi all you lovely ladies, I was lucky for 1st time ever to walk into Barts and get called for scan straight away! Had to ask to go toilet and the grumpy doctor I always have looked even more grumpy!

He was asking when was my last period before buserilin! I can't remember and he got the ump! I said "you have my notes there can't you check them!" ha! Moody so n so!


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

you tell him was he the one with the mustarsh


----------



## star2star (Nov 28, 2009)

No he has dark brown hair and looks kinda Greek or something. I had him on last tx for scans and he still had same miserable face when he told me I had a missed mc! 

He really needs to cheer up! I saw a different nurse today and she was lovely, so happy and smiley, she'll be calling me tonight, did ask her name but forgot now! Doh! Think she was Irish but I could be wrong! Ha! God I'm useless!


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey girlys how r u all?

star wowur nearly at the pupo stage tht is fab news hon and glad ur scan went well. how many embies u havin put bc?  i cant wait to have my fet.   

kitten u not got long now eigther its so excitin   

tatti i live in highwoods so not far from u. hope ur enjoyin drug free day   

sweetielol hope u dont suffer to bad hun try and get some rest   

gg i hope ur ok huni   

lorny welcome all the ladys on here are sooo fab u will never feel alone   

mandy glad to hear ur ok and nearly ready for et   

hey to anyone else i have missed  xxxx


----------



## Lorny (Aug 9, 2010)

Thank you everybody!

Gregorys Girl - I'm on Buserelin & Gonal F (i think?!) memory like a goldfish, lol! Next scan tomorrow am.

Does anyone know if i'll need day after EC off work? I know everyone reacts differently to the drugs but i'm mainly sitting in an office so not too strenuous...


----------



## sweetielol (Feb 14, 2004)

Lorny, personally I would take the day off, I booked 2 wks off for wk of EC and following wk, and so glad I did as I struggled was in lot of discomfort and hurt to walk and pee.  I did not have this 5yrs ago though so I think everytime and everyperson is different, but I would take day after off if u can and rest   

MEL xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Yes I agree I am takeing the day off after this time as its painfull hon   

Hi Peeps 

Stephy hows you my love


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

hi everyone so nice to be able to read about what everyone else is going thru and no im not alone,
im on buserelin injections at mo and have scan on 17th, tho just started bleeding again so worried its not working?
im glad to see im not the only one who is soooooo tired and with a memory like a goldfish at the mo lol


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Miley , bleeding should be ok hon you want a nice thin lining for bace line


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

thanks kitten put my mind at rest  x


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Pleasure hon are you having IVF or ICSI


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

icsi as both tubes blocked with endemtriosis and hubby got low count and mobilityx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

I only have 1 tube and DH has low count and 2% normality but perfect mobility he says thats becuse his a footballer


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

lol , cant remember hubbys count get back to you on that one but know they were swimming in circles lol. had tests so long ago and was on waiting list but then found out it had changed and was no longer waiting list so my consultant kept on and finally got a date and now injecting daily and got the bruises to show,ouch


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

yes they do bruise a bit dont they    you wait till you inject gonal as well feel like a tea strainer


----------



## miley (Aug 9, 2010)

kitten  you just made me laugh sooo much, its so nice to share on here glad i joined.x

tatti good luck with your ec tomorrow


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

You will lern that they all laugh at me on here    I can't help it should of been a comedian


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey kitten im fine hun  jst cant wait to get bac on the treatment train    and    it works and stays.

how u been?

hey miley how r u?xx


----------



## Kitten 80 (Feb 20, 2009)

Me to stephy I am really    today I had a horrid dream and woke up    and felt emotional all flippin day and that song from goast just come on which basicly was a good example of the dream I had so I nearly    at work


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

HI Ladies,

Tatti that is sweet of u hun, i will hand around if its all ok with u  hope ur enjoying ur drug free day today good luck with EC tomorrow. u will be fine and get lots of nice eggies 

star i so hope u can carry on with FET this cycle, sound slike u have lots of hopefully sleeping follies. when will they call u??

stephy when can u start again hun

welcome miley and lorny goo luck with ur cycles, hoping u get that BFP at the end of it.

Laura i wil lbring the cd with me, just dont think i can do it this week mil s down so dh wants to take her out but i will let u knwo tomorrow for sure.

mel, acid yum not the nicest of things but worth it  iukwim.

kitten less then a week to go, woo hoo

Cassie have u tested yet?            

Mandy u got that line yet?

lins and GG hows injecting going hope u aint got many brusies.

twang, jinglebell, kirsty and claire and anyone else i have missed   

AFM i had to go doctors today as i have a rash come up on my face and while i was there he said the letter has gone to the pct for extra funding, so now its just a case of waiting.   i get 1 more go. 

lisa
xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

awwww kitten huni        for u.  i hate bad dreams i had some on holiday and i was soo sad bout them    
we will get there hun   

everyting we face makes us stronger right    xxx


----------



## lil stephy (Oct 1, 2009)

hey jesse i have my appointment on the 7th so im hopin they will tel me when i can start then and im hopein its soon cz i hate the waitin (dont everyone)    
how r u hun xx


----------



## lisa_A (Feb 4, 2010)

awww stephy u should get everything to start again on ur FU.   
i have a fu on the 24th of august so we will see what mandy tozer says then,not holding my breath tho
lisaxxx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

New home this way ladies ----> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=244233.new#new


----------

